# Have you ever?



## Frosty1

Not sure if you guys have ever played this before or not, but it's called Have You Ever. Like I'll start off by saying,


HYE (Have you ever) ridden an elephant?


Somebody will answer and say yes or no and then ask a question themselves. Got it? Ok here goes.

Have you ever eaten turnips? :wink:


----------



## Tolers Boers

NO WAY! 

Have you ever had a persimmon?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Yes I have. I love Persimmons  

Have you ever had goat cheese?


----------



## Frosty1

Of course! 

Have you ever had goat milk ice cream?


----------



## toth boer goats

no....


Have you ever went to disneyland?


----------



## milkmaid

Nope!

Have you ever had goats? :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1

But of course! :laugh: 

Have you ever been to any other country than America?


----------



## Tolers Boers

no.

Have your every seen a baby duckling hatch?


----------



## Frosty1

no, I wish. <3

Have you ever owned a buck?


----------



## VincekFarm

Nope

Have you ever seen a goat born?


----------



## .:Linz:.

Nope. 

Have you ever eaten a peanut butter and sweet onion sandwich?


----------



## Frosty1

Nope

Have you ever "gone in" to help a kidding doe?


----------



## VincekFarm

Nope

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes


Have you ever broke a horse?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

No, but I am training a broke horse. 

Have you ever been rammed by a buck? (I have :C )


----------



## Frosty1

No gladly. lol


Have you ever been knocked flat by a goat? (One of my goats did that to my sister. :O


----------



## Willow

no, not yet...

Have you ever gotten a bruise shaped exactly like your favorite doe's hoof?


----------



## Frosty1

No, lol

Have you ever been bitten by a goat?


----------



## .:Linz:.

Nibbled, yes. Actually bitten, no. 

Have you ever had a goat step on your foot?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

All the time. Bottle babies think my feet are perfect for standing on, when they are 150lbs.

Have you ever gotten milk squirt in your eye, either from an udder or a bottle?


----------



## Frosty1

Not from a goat, but from a cow, yes. 


Have you ever had a doe have quads, quintuplets, or sextuplets?


----------



## Willow

yes, quads.
Have you ever given a goat a massage?


----------



## Frosty1

I've rubbed them a lot sometimes, but never a legitimate massage. 

Have you ever had your buck pee on you? lol


----------



## .:Linz:.

Nope - because I don't have a buck.  

Have you ever blown a bubble-gum bubble as big as your face?


----------



## Frosty1

No, but one time pretty close. 

Have you ever had an exotic pet?


----------



## Willow

hmm maybe yes..Do you consider a Nigerian Dwarf Goat exotic?

Have you ever been attacked by a goose?


----------



## Frosty1

OMGosh! YES! When I was like probably 6-7 years old a goose chased me around so that I climbed on a chair and screamed to get away from it! LOL! 

Have you ever seen a Zdonk (zebra donkey mix) in person?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No 

Have you ever had a goat that thought it was a dog ?


----------



## Frosty1

My oldest doe is kind of like that, Hazel is also kind of like a dog. None of them try to sit in my lap or anything though. That would be painful cause my lightest goat is about 75-80 lb. and all the rest are 100+. lol 


Have you ever bottle fed a goat?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes

Have you ever had a pet snake ?


----------



## Frosty1

NO lol 


Have you ever had a pet spider?


----------



## GingersMaMa

NOOO!! :GAAH: lol

Have you ever ate goat ? ( I have )


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Yes! I love it.

Have you ever been bit, VERY HARD, by a horse? I have, on the shoulder blade. D:


----------



## GingersMaMa

No  

Have you ever bottle fed a calf ? (I have :greengrin: )


----------



## Frosty1

YES My family and I are bottle feeding four holstein bulls right now. :GAAH: lol

Have you ever fallen off a horse?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No

Have you ever shaved a goat ? :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

No, but I bet mine would look hilarious shaved. 

Have you ever eaten alligator? I've eaten alligator jerky. :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes , Tail :greengrin: 

Have you ever Banded a goat ? ( DH has, I just hold 'em :greengrin: )


----------



## Frosty1

No, lol. I haven't had any goat kids yet. I bought full grown does.  In March I will have some kids though! 5 does worth! :yippee:


Have you ever used the tool called a Burdizzo for castration? I heard a lot of good stuff about it.


----------



## GingersMaMa

No . ( I like the bander Hadn't had any prob. with it yet . :greengrin: )

Have you ever owned a ND buck ? ( I did )


----------



## Frosty1

No. (Did you like him?)


Have you ever owned a goat with chocolate brown eyes?


----------



## GingersMaMa

(Did you like him? Yes I loved him !)

No ( mine all been a light tan :greengrin: )

Have you ever used short handled garden shears to cut goats hoofs ? ( I do, it works great !)


----------



## Frosty1

No! I'll have to try that! 


Have you ever had a goat get out of it's fence? (I have, they were happily grazing by the road.  )


----------



## GingersMaMa

YES ! Twice ( 1st time, long story :greengrin: . 2nd time Ginger was a good girl and hollered at the front door !!!!)

Have you ever had a goat with blue eyes ? ( I want one !!  :greengrin: )


----------



## Frosty1

No, I want one to though! :greengrin:


Have you ever had a goat with tiger stripes?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No 

Have you ever had a goat with wattles? ( I have. my buck had them, my doe's kids might have them :leap: )


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, I have two with wattles.  (I hope your kids have them! They're SO adorable!  )


Have you ever ridden a goat?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No :slapfloor: 

Have you ever made cheese ?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

No, I would love to!

Have you ever tried goat jerky? I haven't, I want some!


----------



## Frosty1

No, I wonder how it would taste? :thinking: 

Have you ever eaten venison? I have! It's pretty good!


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes love it! 

Have you ever bottle fed a rabbit ? ( I did )


----------



## Frosty1

No, lol that must be a TINY bottle! 

Have you ever completely messed up a word like saying sistpachios instead of pistachios? (I did that and was SO embarrassed.  ) lol


----------



## GingersMaMa

YES  I cant pronounce Ask , it always comes out Axe or Acts  

( I used a bottle for kittens look like a doll bottle :wink: )

Have you ever milked a goat ( I haven't, I want to learn )


----------



## Frosty1

Yes. It's pretty fun! And it makes WONDERFUL feta cheese. 

Have you ever baked bread? (I have!  )


----------



## GingersMaMa

No ( DH can  )

Have you ever walked thew deep snow to feed? :hair: I have !!!!


----------



## Willow

[attachment=0:1vez2m7a]006.JPG[/attachment:1vez2m7a]Yes! All winter long, last year!

Have you ever shoveled paths an a play area in the goat pen when the snow is sooo deep that they dont want to leave the barn?


----------



## Frosty1

I've never even SEEN snow except in pictyres, so no. 

Have you ever drunk sheep milk? (I haven't, but I kinda want to try it.  )


----------



## GingersMaMa

No 

Have you ever drank donkey milk ?


----------



## Frosty1

No.

Have you ever eaten homemade ice cream?


----------



## GingersMaMa

yes

Have you ever shipped a goat ?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever made yogurt?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No ( but I want to :greengrin: )

Have you ever had a polled goat ?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Yep! Have 6 at the moment!

Have you ever been in a bidding war over a goat? I have :angry:


----------



## Frosty1

Not really a war, but I did outbid a person to get my goat Frosty. 

Have you ever used the Udderly EZ Milker?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Yes, I'm not a big fan of it. Neither is my doe....

Have you ever used Chaffhaye for your goats?


----------



## Tolers Boers

No 

But have you ever chopped cloves or garlic for your goats?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever used an electric milking machine? I hear that they hurt the udder. Is that true?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No ( I think it hurts them if It doesn't pulsate if it's constant it will, something about it leaving the orifice (sp) open too long , I'm not sure :shrug: ) :greengrin: 

Have you ever had a garden ? ( we always have one , except this year we didn't :greengrin: )


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, we're very behind on ours this year though. 

Have you ever made custard from scratch?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

No, I haven't even tried it. Just found theres actually a Custard shop in town, hear its really good.

Have you ever used Sweet oil in your goats ears?


----------



## Frosty1

No. 

Have you ever had a goat with ear mites?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No had some rabbits that did

Have you ever kept a kid (goat) in the house ?


----------



## Frosty1

No, lol My mom would NOT like that. ;D

Have you ever had sheep?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No ( Neighbor did )

Have you ever ate sheep ? I have


----------



## Frosty1

I've eaten lamb. 

Have you ever written a book?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I've written a couple chapters to a story....but nothing major and I didn't stick with it.

Have you ever tried going sledding with your goats?


----------



## Frosty1

No, I've never seen snow.  Much less tried sledding. lol


Have you ever gone skiing?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Naao. Not enough slopes or inches of snow here.

Have you ever gone surfing?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No

Have you ever been to Mississippi ?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I've been through it. Don't think we stopped.

Have you ever been to Tennessee?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No ( would love to go )

Have you been to Missouri ?


----------



## Frosty1

No.

Have you ever been to Florida? :greengrin:


----------



## .:Linz:.

Yes. 

Have you ever eaten broiled grapefruit?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No

Have you ever ate crawdads ? ( love 'em ) :greengrin:


----------



## Willow

yes.

Have you ever had a crayfish [crawdad] as a pet? 
[I did, he ate most of my goldfish and then the remaining ones ate him when he molted.]


----------



## Frosty1

No. lol

Have you ever eaten ostrich? (I've eaten ostrich jerky :greengrin: )


----------



## GingersMaMa

No 

Have you ever ate duck eggs ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

Have you ever eaten possum? (I haven't I don't want to either. lol)


----------



## Willow

Yes..it was in a stew.

Have you ever bought a duck you didnt need?


----------



## toth boer goats

No..


Have you ever bathed a goat?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever made a cake from scratch?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes

Have you ever been in a tornado ? ( I have  )


----------



## Frosty1

No. That would be SO scary. 

Have you ever broken a horse to ride?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes ( Not published just for me :greengrin: I'm almost done with it )

Have you ever went to a horse race ?


----------



## Frosty1

No, I wish. 

Have you ever eaten a chocolate covered cherry?


----------



## GingersMaMa

ok I so sorry I seen where I answered the wrong question !!


(yes I broke a horse to take a saddle )

Yes 

Have you ever made so many mistakes ? :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

yes I have... :wink: :hug: 


Have you ever rode a horse...?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, lots of times.  

@GingersMaMa: It's ok.  :hug: 

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No thank goodness !

Have you ever had a goat die ? ( I've had three )


----------



## Frosty1

No, and I certainly hope not for a good many years. 

Have you ever had a dog? (If yes, what kind?  )


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes I have a Doberman and a shi-poo

Have you ever hatched eggs ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, 

Have you ever watched Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom? (lol, I just watched it last night. :greengrin: )


----------



## goat

no 


Have you evey drunk 3 1/2 gall of goat milk in one week :whatgoat:


----------



## Frosty1

NO. lol

Have you ever played a musical instrument? (If so, which one?)


----------



## toth boer goats

Piano

have you ever went to taco bell?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Yes. I love their breakfast wraps. 

Have you ever won Grand or reserve grand champion at a goat show?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever gone to Red Lobster?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No 

Have you ever ate chitlins ? ( I have )


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever eaten horse food? lol


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes (sweet feed ) lol :greengrin: 

Have you ever ate a Pomegranate ? ( love 'em )


----------



## naturalgoats

yes! they are great!

Have you ever eaten a passionfruit?


----------



## Frosty1

No, are they good?

Have you ever shown a pig?


----------



## GingersMaMa

are they good? yes


No

Have you ever shown a goat ?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes


have you ever helped deliver a calf?


----------



## Frosty1

No lol

Have you ever watched a Clint Eastwood movie? :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes ( Quite a lot )

Have you ever gone fishing ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, I love fishing. 

Have you ever eaten clam?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes 

Have you ever ate oysters ?


----------



## Frosty1

I don't think so. 

Have you ever eaten crab?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes


have you ever used a cell phone?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes. I've used other people's, but I don't have one myself. 

Have you ever owned a laptop?


----------



## GingersMaMa

no 

Have you ever had a pig ?


----------



## Frosty1

No, but my grandmother has some. 

Have you ever had a horse of your own?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes ( for my 16 bd )

Have you ever been to the gulf of Mexico ? ( I have Gulf port Ms)


----------



## Tolers Boers

yes

Have you ever been to the coral reef off key west?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No (would love to )

Have ever had chickens ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes. 

Have you ever been to DisneyWorld?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

No. :C

Have you ever been to a Seaworld? I LOVE San Antonio's.


----------



## GingersMaMa

No

Have you ever seen a wild dolphin ? ( I have :greengrin: )


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, it was from far away though.  

Have you ever seen a wild manatee? (I <3 them. )


----------



## .:Linz:.

No. Well, only in pictures :laugh: 

Have you ever sat and watched a spider build a web?


----------



## Frosty1

I've seen them build webs, but never actually sat and watched one completely. lol

Have you ever had something disgusting crawl on you when you're trying to sleep? lol I had a giant spider do this to me the other day. :shocked:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I'm not sure, but I think a spider tried to go up my nose last night. O______O

Have you ever been bit by a spider? (I probably have, just nothing venomous)


----------



## Frosty1

I think so. Nothing terribly bad though. 

Have you ever been bitten by a snake?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No (my dh did when he was younger right on his face next to his eye )

Have you ever been to Branson MO ?


----------



## Frosty1

No. I've never been to MO.  Is it nice there?

Have you ever had a milk cow?


----------



## GingersMaMa

It's alright a bit rocky  

No my Aunt did

Have you ever made homemade Jelly ?


----------



## .:Linz:.

Yep. Well, technically jam, I guess. 

Have you ever stayed up for 24 hours in a row?


----------



## Frosty1

No, pretty close, but not quite 24 hrs. 

Have you ever baked a B-Day cake for somebody? lol


----------



## Willow

yes..Many times..from"scratch"

Have you ever sailed a boat?


----------



## Frosty1

No, I wish... 

Have you ever baked something that turned out horrible, like putting in salt instead of sugar? lol


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes  :greengrin: 

Have you ever flown in a plane ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes! It was AWESOME!

Have you ever sleep walked?


----------



## GingersMaMa

yes

have you ever played farmville on facebook ?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever had two people give you the same thing without knowing it for your b-day?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes

Have you ever had a ND ?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever had a LaMancha?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No

Have you ever played chess ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, I get bored with it easily though. 

Have you ever had a pet monkey?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No

Have you ever had a Hedgehog as a pet ? I did


----------



## Frosty1

No, lol do they make good pets?

Have you ever had a pet goose? I have one. He's ADORABLE.


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes he was 

No but I use to have a pair but foxes killed them 

Have you ever had ducks ? I did


----------



## Frosty1

Oh... I'm sorry about your geese. I love geese. 

Yes  They're so funny. lol

Have you ever had a flamingo? I want one. lol


----------



## GingersMaMa

No

Have you ever been on a roller coaster ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes :greengrin:

Have you ever been to Austria? I want to go so bad.


----------



## GingersMaMa

No. me too ! :greengrin: 

Have you ever seen a wild gator ? (I have ! Me and DH was in a boat on lake full of them in Ms ! they didn't bug us to bad  )


----------



## Frosty1

Yes. I live in Florida!  It should be called "The gator state" instead of "The sunshine state" 


Have you ever yelled or screamed in your sleep and not remembered it in the morning? lol I scared my family so much from doing that.


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes  

Have you ever ate turtle ?


----------



## Frosty1

No. 

Have you ever eaten buffalo? I like it. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

No


Have you ever been to Disneyland?


----------



## Frosty1

No, but I've been to Disneyworld lots of times.

Have you ever been to Disneyworld? lol


----------



## SkyesRanch

No

Have you ever eaten goat? :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes love it !

Have you ever ate deer ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes! 

Have you ever eaten flounder?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No

Have you ever ate Sting ray ? love it !


----------



## SkyesRanch

Nope I haven't!

Have you ever puked infront of someone you don't know that well?  (I did infront of my vet about a year ago :laugh: )


----------



## GingersMaMa

No  

Have you ever got mistaken ( over the phone) for someone else ? I get it all the time ! My mom and I sound alike


----------



## Frosty1

Yes. lol My mom my sister and I get mistaken for each other ALL the time. 

Have you ever fed a sting ray? I love doing that. It's so fun! :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa

no

have you ever been to a rodeo ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes. 

Have you ever participated in a rodeo?


----------



## SkyesRanch

No

Have you ever made a cherry pie? (I have-OOOHH SO GOOD! :greengrin: )

And I DON'T mean like where you buy a pre-made crust, that's cheating  , I mean 100% homeade.


----------



## GingersMaMa

No 

Have you ever ate Rabbit ?


----------



## Frosty1

No
@SkyesRanch-Yes I have, and it was DELICIOUS!!!!!! 

Have you ever made a homemade apple pie? :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes...yum.. :thumb: 

have you ever went to the movies?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

Have you ever seen the new movie "Captain America"?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No (have you )

Have you ever danced in the rain ?


----------



## toth boer goats

No


have you ever made snow angels?


----------



## SkyesRanch

(I thought Captain America was a bit corny) lol

Yes I have made a snow angel.

Have you ever drank soda and laughed at the same time and it went up your nose? That BURNS!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Frosty1

@GingersMaMa No, I haven't. Theaters where I live are pretty expensive. :\ 

No, but I've almost spit it out from laughing too hard. I actually did that at the dinner table one time. It was with water though. My family thought it was hilarious.  lol

Have you ever seen the new movie "Thor"? I actually have seen that one.


----------



## GingersMaMa

No but I want to ! 

Have you ever seen a goat kid ?


----------



## Frosty1

No, I probably will in March though! 

Have you ever seen a lamb?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes

Have you ever had a gerbil ?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever had a sugar glider?


----------



## GingersMaMa

no

have you ever found a four leaf clover?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes! I was so excited! :greengrin:

Have you ever gone on a picnic?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes

Have you ever seen a chick hatch ? ( I have. I hatch chicks out and raise them ) :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

No I've helped a guinea hatch though. 

Have you ever had an animal almost die and you save it?


----------



## Little Bit Ranch

No but I've been rammed by my new doe!

Have you ever tried a mud mask?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No ( I've had mud thrown on me by animals lol)

Have you ever bee in a parade ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

Have you ever been in a band?


----------



## toth boer goats

No

Have you ever eaten a lobster?


----------



## Frosty1

No I want to though! :greengrin:

Have you ever eaten dolphin?


----------



## SkyesRanch

No they are to sweet to eat!!!!!!!  

Have you ever swam with a dolphin? :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa

A dolphin or Dolphin fish ( mahi-mahi )? they're different than flipper :wink: I haven't but I hear mahi-mahi is good


SkyesRanch- No

Have you ever been in a Hurricane ?


----------



## toth boer goats

No

have you ever gave a speech, in front of an audience?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes 

Have you ever seen a dog have puppies ?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes


Have you ever seen a cat have kittens?


----------



## Frosty1

No 

Have you ever seen a cow have a calf?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No

Have you ever been in a flood ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

Have you ever been in an earthquake?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes! she was awesome!!
have you ever been taken down by you 2 month old kid at feeding time?lol


----------



## Frosty1

No, lol

Have you ever had a german Shepard put its feet on your shoulders? One did that to me on Halloween a few years ago. :O


----------



## toth boer goats

No



Have you ever went to a concert?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

Have you ever been to a wedding?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes!
have you ever been stomped on by a horse?


----------



## Frosty1

I think so, but it wasn't very hard. Thank goodness!

Have you ever been kicked by a cow?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes! at fair, this guy was teaching me to show a cow and it dragged me then kicke dme!
Have you ever thought your goat was gonna kill you because you were laughing so hard at it?


----------



## Frosty1

No lol

Have you ever read Lord of the Rings? I LOVE those books.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

nope
have you ever read the Left Behind series? absolutely love them!


----------



## Frosty1

I haven't read the books, but I've seen the movies.

Have you ever watched Tron the movie?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No 

Have you ever read 'the Black stallion ' series ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes! I love those books. 

Have you ever made tapioca?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

mmmm yes!
have you ever played rage?


----------



## toth boer goats

No


Have you ever went camping?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes lots. lol

Have you ever played Risk?


----------



## Tolers Boers

yes i conquered the world.
have u ever played backgammon?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes lots

Have you ever played Stratego?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

nope!!
Have you ever slept with a fluffy pillow!


----------



## Frosty1

Yes lol

Have you ever played Life?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No 
have you ever raised rabbits ?


----------



## Frosty1

My sister and brother do and I help occasionally.

Have you ever raised cows?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yess! they are in our freezer now... I miss steak and hammi....
have you ever had a corn dog?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes

Have you ever built a fence ?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes

have you ever watched The X factor?


----------



## Bona Fide

Yes. 

Have you ever put on the microwave and tried to get something done before it read 00:00?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes lol

Have you ever run a mile timed?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes

have you ever ate a banana split?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

ya!
have you ever gotten ready to go to school, and waited by the bus stop, but realized it was saturday?


----------



## Frosty1

I'm home schooled so I don't have to worry about that :greengrin: I have started doing schoolwork before though and then realized it was Saturday. lol

Have you ever read the book While Still We Live ?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

nope.
have you ever watched the Waltons?


----------



## Frosty1

Nope is it good?

Have you ever watched "Lost in Space" the movie not the tv show?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes

Have you ever watched X factor?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Yes
Have you ever heard of the name lanacatiti?


----------



## toth boer goats

no

Have you ever ate a Lobster tail?


----------



## Willow

yes..today, as a matter of fact.

Have you ever been in a room where everyone was speaking a different language that you dont know?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes
have you ever ate rigatoni?


----------



## Frosty1

I think so...

Have you ever cooked chicken parmesan from scratch?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

ya!!!
have you ever went somehwhere without sterring?


----------



## Frosty1

No 

Have you ever had a pet pig?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

ya! 
have you ever heard of Jake Short


----------



## Frosty1

No :? Who is he? 

Have you ever watched an Alfred Hitchcock movie? (Did you like it?)


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

haha! he's a movie star.
Nope.
Have you ever ate top ramen?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes yummmmm 

Have you ever had an ipod?


----------



## SkyesRanch

Yes I have.

Have you ever had an IPhone?


----------



## GingersMaMa

No 

Have you ever butchered a goat ?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever eaten squid?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes ugh...
Have you ever played with a red husky?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever had a Rhodesian Ridgeback?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

No
Have you ever been hunting?


----------



## Willow

yes, duck, quail and woodcock hunting with my dad 40 years ago!

Have you ever gone swimming in the ocean fully clothed...on purpose?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes lol it = AWESOME!!!!! lol

Have you ever listened to "The Beatles"?


----------



## Willow

Ha! yes. Did I mention my age?? I was in middleschool when they first started. Loved them ever since.

Have you ever been to a rock concert?


----------



## Frosty1

lol 

No

Have you ever played in an orchestra?


----------



## toth boer goats

No

Have you ever ate at taco bell?


----------



## Frosty1

No (amazing right? lol)

Have you ever cleaned an entire house by yourself?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes

Have you ever reserved a goat ?


----------



## Willow

no...went to see them and put down a deposit then got them later.

Have you ever sat out in the grass with your goats and have the grown ones come sit in your lap? [i did today!] :laugh:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

ya!!
have you ever been hunting?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever seen a horse give birth?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes.
have you ever seen the housewives of new jesrey?


----------



## Frosty1

No 


Have you ever read "The Little Colonel" series?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

no
have you ever seen the three stooges?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

Have you ever watched the movie Ben Hur?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes
have you ever had a dog?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

Have you ever eaten pistachios?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes...

Have you ever watched "Days of our lives"?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

No
have you ever watched "The Proposal"?


----------



## toth boer goats

No

have you ever watched Dancing with the stars?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever watched Tron? (the new one)


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes!
Have you ever made homemade jerky?(mmm! eating some right now....delicioso!)


----------



## Frosty1

Yes.... LOVE it. :d :drool: 

Have you ever eaten a persimmon?


----------



## toth boer goats

No


have you ever flown in a airplane?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes
have you ever had no sleep for 48 hours?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever used an iPod?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes.
have you ever ate twizzlers?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

Have you ever made cheese?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes
have you ever trained a horse from the ground up?(I am right now, and loving every minute of it!


----------



## Frosty1

No it sounds fun though!

Have you ever made fudge? I just made some and it's SO YUMMMYYYYYY lol :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes...yum  

have you ever stayed on the computer for many hours on TGS?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, everyday. My mom gets pretty mad at me sometimes for how long I spend on here. :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1

Oops forgot to ask a question...

Have you ever gotten a black eye? lol


----------



## Paige

Yes OUCH!

HYE Broke a bone?


----------



## Frosty1

No except for maybe toes or fingers. lol

HYE eaten raspberry chocolate yogurt?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yummy! yes
Have you ever broken a homemade swing? lol!


----------



## Frosty1

lol Yes I think awhile ago I did.

HYE painted a painting?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes!
Have you ever take a nap, discover it's morning, and go feed your goats, but it is really 2 o clock in the morning?


----------



## Frosty1

rofl no, but I did take a nap one time after coming back from a summer camp, woke up, saw on the clock it was 6:30 and thought that it was six thirty in the morning, so Ithought Id slept the whole night through, but in reality I had just slept for like an hour. Yeah. I completely confused my family. :laugh: 


HYE read a book by G.A Henty?


----------



## Willow

no

Have you ever gone for a walk in the woods at night by yourself without a flashlight?


----------



## Frosty1

No

Have you ever made yourself a sub sandwich at home?


----------



## .:Linz:.

Yep. 

HYE eaten chocolate covered potato chips?


----------



## Frosty1

No, are they good? 

Have you ever gone to a fair?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes

Have you ever seen a killer whale?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

Have you ever gone to Sea World?


----------



## Willow

yes! took my son when he complained.. "Mommy, you never took me to Disney World!"..He was 20 years old... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1

:laugh: I love Disney.....  

You forgot to ask a Have you ever question though.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL :greengrin: :thumb: 


Willow...ask your question.....


----------



## Willow

Ok....Have you ever taken a nap in the barn with the goats?


----------



## milkmaid

No, but I would love to...when I get a barn. :laugh: 

Have you ever kissed a roly-poly?


----------



## Willow

How cute! No, I never have.

Have you ever pet a bumble bee? 
[my best friend and I used to pet them...when i was about 8 years old...well...actually i still do it every once in a while ... ]


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yes. HYElooked at food and suddenly thought:"hmmm.....wonder how the goats are? oh ya....work.....eh...it can wait


----------



## toth boer goats

> Ok....Have you ever taken a nap in the barn with the goats?


 Thank you Willow.. :greengrin:

No

Have you ever... called your goats and they came running?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, lol 

HYE eaten shrimp?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes.. and I love it.. :thumb: 


Have you ever created your own website?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes

HYE had cheese and crackers for lunch? 

P.S. I love shrimp too.... lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeah ..yum.... :thumb: 


> P.S. I love shrimp too.... lol


 :hi5: :thumbup:

Have you ever... went to the ocean?


----------



## newmama30+

nope

HYE seen a lamb that thinks its a goat?
(I own one)


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaaa LOL :laugh: 

Have you ever played games on a puter?


----------



## Frosty1

Yep all the time.... lol

HYE eaten so much on Thanksgiving that you thought you'd explode? hehehe ; )


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep ..every year.... LOL


Have you ever eaten a Ham on Christmas ?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes... :d Delicious.... lol 

Have you ever watched Jurassic Park?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Yes, all 3 movies.

Have you ever tried to dive in 3m of water for the first time in a foreign country and belly flopped?


----------



## Frosty1

No lol

Have you ever got a moviefrom the library, got half way through, and it stops working?! That just happened to me and I'm SUPER MAD right now.  lol


----------



## toth boer goats

no


Have you ever got the hiccups in public?


----------



## Lealonna

Yes, in the middle of church. Very embarrassing! :roll: 

Have you ever sung a solo?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, I loved it, but I was super nervous. lol

HYE had a real Christmas tree? (we always do artificial)


----------



## Breezy-Trail

No, we never had a X mas tree- real or artificial (no offence but we are not big on X mas, only that Christ died and was born again and we need to acknowledge that everyday...not just on X mas).

Have you ever stayed awake for more than 24 hrs? I have when we went out of the country. Got up at 7 am and got there at 3 am EST. It was 7 am for them and we started our day again and didn't nap until I almost fell over at 10 or 11 am EST. Being awake for 30+ hrs.


----------



## Frosty1

No

HYE eaten a McFlurry?


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yes yum.... :drool: 


Have you ever ate at AppleBee's?


----------



## Frosty1

No I haven't actually. Weird right? lol ; )

Have you ever eaten at Barnhill's?


----------



## Goat Song

Nope. 

Ever ridden on a pogo stick? :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I tried it once...it is on the list of things I have gotten hurt from(such as slipping on the bath tub when 2 yrs old). I was a lot younger and tried it inside good will (bad idea) and I hit my head really hard on the wall. 

Ever ride a bike with no hands? I did. My record is 1 mile without touching the handle bars. (this is on old country roads where people don't care how crazy you are).
I find it is harder to do on a mountain bike vs. a road bike.


----------



## Frosty1

Yes I love doing that. 

Have you ever eaten grouper?


----------



## toth boer goats

No

Have you ever seen a killer whale?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, at Sea World. 

Have you ever made a red velvet cake? :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, YUM! :drool: 

Have you ever milked a goat?


----------



## Frosty1

Definitely lol. 

Have you ever seen the movie High Plains Drifter?


----------



## fiberchick04

Yes! Fantastic movie!!!

Have you ever gone elk hunting?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no but would love to

have you ever built your own milkstand?


----------



## fiberchick04

Nope never have.

Have you ever pulled a kid?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What do you mean by pulling a kid? Bottle feeding or helping the doe give birth? Either way we have done both 

Have you ever won a National Champion?


----------



## Frosty1

No

@Sammy, yes, I love that movie!!!  

Have you ever seen a fox?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes

Have you ever had goat milk ice cream?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but hope to make some this year!

have you ever made goat cheese?


----------



## DavyHollow

Yes, but I didn't like the goaty aftertaste . . .

Have you ever considered joining the peace corps?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

Have you ever gotten rammed by a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but my friend did while we were making buck rags! :laugh: 

Have you ever been bit by a fish?


----------



## rosti

No. 
Have you ever drank fresh, warm goat milk? I know some people like it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE butchered your own goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no and i hope I never have to!

HYE milked a cow?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE bottle fed your babies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes
HYE shipped a goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, we have shipped in 4 and will be shipping more in this spring 

HYE had a goat test positive for CAE?


----------



## toth boer goats

No


Have you ever had a root beer float?


----------



## xymenah

Not in a few months but yes they are yummy. 

Have you ever gone on a road trip lasting more than 12 hours?


----------



## Sundancer

Yes...more times than I want to admit :drool: 

Have you ever been camping?


----------



## xymenah

I have only been camping once near a lake in California but would love to go some more. Other than living in a tent in the backyard for a while. 

Have you ever made soap?


----------



## toth boer goats

No


have you ever ate Doritos chips ?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes 

HYE adopted a goat?


----------



## Frosty1

No

HYE had a pet pig?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had a grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Yes.

HYE went on a road trip crossing more than 5 state lines?
(we went from MI to NE and then to Texas...more than 3 days on the road)


----------



## JackMilliken

No.


HYE went out to do chores in the morning to find one of your goats has given birth in the night?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever run your car/truck out of gas?


----------



## fiberchick04

My motorcycle, yes. :laugh: 

Have you ever organized an open goat show?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had a doe give birth to 8 kids in one litter?


----------



## KW Farms

No.

Have you ever been bucked off a horse?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

No, but I have fallen off one....I was really young when I was put up on a horse and I slipped off the other side.

HYE:
Played a race with a friend or family member to see who can win at drinking a 16 oz slushy or smoothy the fastest without saying "BRAIN FREEZE"?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh: No

HY had a doe have a C-section?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE made you own ice cream?


----------



## rosti

Yes

HYE gone hunting on horseback?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE shipped a goat in from another farm?


----------



## fiberchick04

Never shipped to or from. Ha Ha never looked into how to do it and the regulateions and such.

HYE wanted to breed a doe to an amazing buck only to find out the breeder sold him and you were completely surprised because this was her best buck??? haha sorry, that may happen to me. I am trying to talk her out of it hahaha


----------



## KW Farms

:ROFL: No.

Have you ever been peed on by a buck? :laugh:


----------



## fiberchick04

Ugh yes...in the show ring! :? 

HYE seen twin fawns (deer) play together in person?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well thet wernt playing the were staring at me......

HYE had a doe have five kids?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE finished a doe?


----------



## KW Farms

No.

Have you ever shown in a showmanship class?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but will be this year.

HYE had a goat with your herd name win a GCH or RGCH?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes

HYE had a doe get mastitis?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes

Have you ever been rammed by a buck?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes

HYE banded an older does horns?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever tried goat meat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no
HYE had rabbit meat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No (but I must say goat meat is some of the best stuff there is to eat :drool: )

HYE had a doe die while kidding?


----------



## KW Farms

No.

Have you ever had a goat shipped via air?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, several times :greengrin: 

HYE gone to an out of state show?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

no

hye planned your breeding schedule a yr (+) in advance


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta.... working on it....

HYE bred a rabbit


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes a long time ago

HYE bred a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.... was going to but the she passed in Sept.

HYE had still born kids?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had a mix breed goat?
btw I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your horse


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.... thanks I was more so leasing her but I called her mine....

HYE been in a horse show


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, we show miniature horses and go to a bunch of shows a year. :greengrin: 

HYE had a doe test positive for CL?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.. 

HYE had a doe test + for CAE?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE slept with your goats? I HAVE :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! yes I have!!!!!

HYE had a doe kid out 6 kids?


----------



## KW Farms

No. Five is the most i've had in one litter.

Have you ever owned a pig?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Yes, I showed them in 4-H

HYE raised a bottle baby


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever won a showmanship class?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes

HYE had a doe get her milk star?


----------



## Valjero

No, but have been rammed but a doe who had been disbudded.

Have you ever kissed a goat on the lips?


----------



## Valjero

Answered wrong question. 
But to this one nope.
HYE kissed a goat on the lips?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep, all the time :greengrin: :laugh: 

HYE had the goats get out in your yard and eat all your trees/flowers?


----------



## KW Farms

No.

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep!  2X a week!

HYE got bucked off a horse?


----------



## Valjero

Never been bucked off a horse.

HYE... had bottlefed baby kids jump out of the playpen run in the living room and jump in your lap?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh yes, it's so sweet  :greengrin: 

HYE watched TV with your babies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes!

HYE had a doe reject a kid?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We don't let our does raise their kids, so I guess the anwser would be no.

HYE had a doe kid at 2:00 AM?


----------



## goatfarmergirl

i had 2 doe kids at 2:00pm


----------



## goatfarmergirl

did a goat with horns ever butt you in your face? that happened to me once.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No thank goodness! That would HURT! :shocked: 

HYE disbudded a kid yourself?


----------



## goatfarmergirl

no i never disbudded a goat kid. it's too scary. it hurt a lot when that goat butt me in the face. his horn hurt me next to my eye! but fortunly there were no marks left . have you ever fell off a horse?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes

HYE had a doe get her milkstar on a 305 day test?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I want to start doing milk test though...

HYE gone to a multi day show?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, many times 

HYE drank goats milk (raw)


----------



## Breezy-Trail

YES YES and YES
It is good raw.

HYE drank it while still hot?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no! thats a bit gross! lol!! (to me anyway! not a big milk fan any who!)

HYE drank raw cows milk?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I do drink cows milk, but never tried it raw. To be honest, raw goats milk looks really gross!! It has a very stong (kinda yucky) odor.

HYE missed a kidding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no (i realy don't like milk at all...)
HYE had a doe kid with quads?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, she had :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 

HYE had a doe have 8 kids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! no!

HYE had a doe have 6 kids?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I hated raw cows milk. It had lard on top every morning and a weird after taste.
I assure you raw goats milk is way better than any other milk. It shouldn't be strong.
I like it ice cold IN stuff...I don't usually drink it(but when I did drink it-it was good). Drinking it hot was a family prank-I did it just to get a rise out of them. Wasn't bad though and I didn't get sick. Good raw milk should be a white color(not a hint of off white or yellow) and shouldn't smell or look yucky. 
Just to clarify.

No, I have never had a doe with 6.

HYE, had a doe have a 8.5 pound baby?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I like my little 2lbs kids!

HYE had a 10# kid?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

:greengrin: I knew you were both mini people so asked that Q

No, my first kid was 8ish pounds and I haven't gotten anymore kids since.

HYE, been force fed by a goat?
Totally gross but one of my goats likes to give kisses...usually on the ear or cheek. One time she got me on the lips. I wished she would have finished her cud first.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! no!!! I have had a kid spit it's cud out at me..... (long story....)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

jesse-goats said:


> Good raw milk should be a white color(not a hint of off white or yellow) and shouldn't smell or look yucky.
> Just to clarify.


Our milk is indeed white and I did not mean to say it smelled yucky, I just meant it has a very stong smell. It just, I don't know, does not look super tasty. But I hear it's good, so perhaps we will try it sometime 



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> no I like my little 2lbs kids!
> 
> [quote="jesse-goats":u46xc5l9]HYE, been force fed by a goat?
> Totally gross but one of my goats likes to give kisses...usually on the ear or cheek. One time she got me on the lips. I wished she would have finished her cud first.


[/quote:u46xc5l9]

No, and GROSS!!!! My goats have sneezed in my face though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorry! Watching Ashley's (RunAround) does kid!

HYE had to tube feed a kid?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had a doe retain her afterbirth?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.

HYE had a doe have still borns?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had a doe kid outside?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no almost... lol!

HYE had a doe have a kid with 3 teats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

thankfully, no

HYE had a doe have :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no..

HYE had a doe kid :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: (I did! :wahoo: )


----------



## Willow

Yes!!
Have you ever stayed up too late waiting for a goat to kid on "mare stare"?
[that's what I'm doing now, lol]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes that is what I am doing to! lol!

HYE had a doe kid at 12:30 in the AM?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well no, she kidded at about 2:00 in the morning :roll: 

HYE had a doe have :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope, that would be to kind of her! lol!

HYE had a blue eyed goat?


----------



## goatfarmergirl

no, have you ever let an adult goat sleep overnight in your house? i did once when she was really sick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes we brought all our goats in during a hurricane..... 

HYE had a buck in your house?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well he was only a few weeks old and came in everynight so I did not have to go out in the snow to give the babies the bottle. 

HYE had a goat with wattles?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I wish I did though.... 

HYE had a goat poop on your head?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, when I was waiting on our doe to kid and slept in the goat house (I just sleep on the shavings, no pillow or blanket) and when I woke up I have fresh little "coco pebbles" (as I call them) all over me. YUCK! 

HYE had a goat burp in your face?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! Yes

HYE had a goat pee on you


----------



## SkyesRanch

Yes both a buck and a doe have done that to me.  

HYE personally met one or more of the Keebler elves?

(I have, just one bite into a cheesecake middle and you enter a tasty vortex, all of the elves chill in the tasty vortex.)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No :laugh: 

HYE had a goat eat your hair?


----------



## SkyesRanch

YES

HYE eaten at a chinese restraunt?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

HYE shot a gun?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes

HYE gone hunting?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but would love to. My mom will not even kill a bug so I don't think it will happen anytime soon :laugh: 

HYE eaten frog legs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO! lol!

HYE eaten a snail?


----------



## mistydaiz

No! 
HYE drank dog milk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no! 

HYE had a pig?


----------



## goatfarmergirl

no,
HYE rode an elephant?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

maybe..... lol! I might have when I was younger but if so I don't remember.... lol!

HYE done agility with a dog?


----------



## mistydaiz

No, but would love to!

HYE fallen off a horse


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes many times...

HYE jumped a horse?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes

HYE had a horse step on your foot?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep, dosn't feel to good! lol!

HYE had a horse jump OVER you? I have, right after she bucked me of! lol!


----------



## mistydaiz

No that would be cool and scary!

HYE eaten six Saltines in one minute without eating or drinking anything else?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE been to England?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

no
Have you ever ridden a horse bareback with absolutely nothing on the horse but yourself?


----------



## rosti

Yes but only in the pen.

Have you ever made a mask and wore it to the bank? :ROFL: I did yesterday!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no :laugh: 
HYE had over a 100 goats?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

nope
Have you ever did something to ur dog, took pics and questioned urself later?


----------



## JackMilliken

No

HYE: Eaten salad and spaghetti together?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to Africa?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

no
HYE eaten cat food?
(its gross)


----------



## DDFN

No

Have you ever ridden a sheep? (my hubby did accidentally, we were trying to catch them to trim hooves and it took off running in between his legs and the rodeo began! lol)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

myanjelicgirlz said:


> HYE eaten cat food?
> (its gross)


I know I'm strange, but YUM!



DDFN said:


> Have you ever ridden a sheep? (my hubby did accidentally, we were trying to catch them to trim hooves and it took off running in between his legs and the rodeo began! lol)


No :laugh: 
HYE ridden a cow?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yep! It's so much fun!
HYE been away from your house and freaked out because your ogoat didn't get to wear their blankets?


----------



## rosti

No 


HYE ridden a goat? I didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE eaten a snail?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no! YUCK!! 

HYE eaten octopus?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No THAT is nasty!!!! LOL!
(not that a snail isn't! LOL!)

HYE Had squid? :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms

Nope... Eww. 

Have you ever been to a cattle dairy?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE eaten cows tongue? :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep! Tastes like beef! 

Have you ever ridden your horse bareback and bridle-less and jumped just over a foot? Now that's fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope never jumped bareback... or bridle-less for that matter.....

HYE had a goat stick you with it's horns?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ohhhhh ya! 

HYE rounded 4 horses in a arena at the same time?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope...

HYE had a horse bite you in the butt? LOL I have! :roll:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

No. 
But a horse did try to bite my hand as I slapped it away from the pig feed in the tractor bucket.

HYE gotten your foot or feet REALLY stuck in cow pie/mud?
I did once at work and was burried 1ft deep, I had a hard time getting unstuck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! in mud yes... Well it was a mud/pig poop mess! NASTY! (I lost my boot!)

HYE have a pig lift you off the ground?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no :laugh: 
HYE been rammed by a bull?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but I have ridden one!

HYE had a horse step on you and break a toe(s)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No thank goodness!! 

Have you ever ridden a llama? I have!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No.

HYE been spit on by a lamma/alpaca? I almost have!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh yes! I HATED our llama "Angel". She had a baby on our farm which was fun, but I was thrilled to get rid of Angel and our other two llamas! Angel spit in your face ALL THE TIME and it STUNK!!! 

Have you ever stood on a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No (I think... wait I KNOW if someone saw me I would be dead!)

HYE shown a horse?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope, maybe someday... ) 

Have you ever had a goat give birth at a fair? I haven't fortunately!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no never travled with preg. goats...

HYE been kicked by a cow?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yep. While I was milking it.
HYE played tag with your goaties!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You betcha!! 

HYE been knocked to the ground by baby goats who want to chew on your sweatshirt ? :slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Almost! But they were not after my sweatshirt, they wanted their bottles 

HYE been knocked down by a buck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope! Yuck! 

HYE had lambs/kids born outside in the snow?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no thank goodness!

HYE had a doe kid in the rain?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope... and we live in SW Washington!!! 

Have you ever had a whole herd of goats come running when you call them?( when it's not feeding time!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep, everytime I call them they come running 
HYE had a kid be 15lb at birth?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! (3 lbs was are biggest...)

HYE had a 6lb kid born?


----------



## rosti

Nope.

HYE had a goat that milked 3 gallons a day?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope! 

Have you ever shook hands/hooves with a goat? :slapfloor: A couple of our goats know how) It's fun to teach them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta.. I was trying to teach one of my does....

HYE had a goat jump through a hoop?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, it was really cute 

HYE had a goat jump really high horse jumps with no leash or anything( I did, he was awesome!) :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a 'goat massage'? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Kinda :laugh: Would you consider a bunch a babies jumping on your back/neck whenever you sit down a goat massage? :laugh: 

HYE had a goat eat 2 or more inches off your hair?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not quite 2 in.! LOL!!!! 

HYE had a goat 'slap' you with a hair thing on your wrist?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope! Close though! 

Ever had a goat break your watch from chewing on it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but the LOVE to chew on it!

ever had 4 Jr. does take you down? (I almost did today!)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope! With Boers, it would only take 2 to take you down! 

Ever taken your horses to the beach? :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had a whole herd of goats follow you around the pasture?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE fallen of a 17+ hand horse? I have!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No! Ouch! 

Have you ever been chased from the pasture by a 200+lb ram?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE had a goat with wattles?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No...  it is a sad thing 

HYE ridden a bull?


----------



## thegoatgirl

No!! LOL! :laugh: 

HYE....had a goat give you a hair cut with their teeth??? It is NOT fun!


----------



## Breezy-Trail

lol yes. it was only when my hair long enough for that. I let it go long in the winter and keep it short every other season.

HYE had a goat nip at you while being milked?
I have a doe that after her grain is gone she nips and tugs on my coat. telling me to hurry it up and that she won


----------



## thegoatgirl

YES!!!!!

HYE.....given a goat a bath before you take pictures? LOL, I do! :roll:


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever shown goats at a county fair?


----------



## JackMilliken

No 

HYE had twins that had complete opposite coloring


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but I had triplets... dose that count?

HYE had triplets all look the same?


----------



## KW Farms

Yep...solid black. 

Have you ever owned cows?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no, they were all very flashy, but not the same color.

HYE had a doe milk 1 gal?


----------



## DavyHollow

yes, 1 gallon for one, 1.5 for the other

HYE realized you answered the wrong question? lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, Oops :laugh: 

HYE had more than 50 does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had 17 bucks?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE slept out in the barn with your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! 

HYE had your goats sleep in your bed with you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not in bed with me, but they have slept in crates in my bedroom 

HYE transported (sp) an adult, stinky buck in your car?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a doe go 5 days late?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes :hair: :hair: :hair: lol

HYE had a doe go past 155?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

HYE had a still born kind?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE raised on a strict CAE prevention program?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

HYE 'finished' a doe?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not yet but I'm hoping to finish one of them this year 

HYE gotten one of your does a milking star though the AR?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is cool! But no I hope to start doing milk test next year 

HYE had a doe get her AR?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had a doe get her star on the 1 day test?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope.

Have ever owned a ARMCH goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but I have several does/bucks that are out of ARMCH does.

HYE had a buck get a +*S?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope never owned a buck 

HYE a *B buck?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, I have two 
HYE had/bred to a *S buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep my little Snappy is bred to Rosasharn's FS Merlin *S!

HYE bredto or owned a *B +*S buck?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes

HYE had a MCH/CH/PGCH doe or buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

HYE had been to national show?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not yet, but we are going this year for the first time.
HYE had a doe win GRCH?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but I am hoping one will this year! 

HYE have a goat win all RGCH and almost never GCH


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes we have had both RSCH and GRCH does 

HYE had a doe win Best in Show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a doe win BOB


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes

HYE shown a standard goat for someone else?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE shown a Togg?


----------



## DDFN

No

HYE taught a goat how to use a litter box?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE been pulled down in the ring by and goat that does not want to behave? I have!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but I wouldn't be surprised if it happens with one of Jr. does this year :roll:

HYE been peed on by a buck in the show ring?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! GROSS! 

HYE had a doe pee when the judge was looking at her udder? It's really embarrassing! :laugh:


----------



## DDFN

No :laugh: (don't show goats yet) Had a horse drop manure on a farrier before though!

HYE had a doe try to take on a Ram? And win? (mine did this morning)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a goat jump arond like a headless chicken in the show ring?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! LOL!!!! :laugh: 

HYE had a doe get away from you in the ring?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no thankfully! 

HYE had goats with wattles?!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had a goat with blue eyes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No my new little baby missed her daddy's blue eyes  I want some soooo bad!

HYE had a solid whit goat and it get sunburned real bad?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well she's not totally white, but mostly, and yes, she gets sunburned if you don't lock her up when she's clipped.

HYE had a wildly moonspotted goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I had 3 last year born with moon spots and my new girls has some but not Wild so I guess no

HYE had a goat with crazy moon spots, wattles, and blue eyes? :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No (I don't like blue eyes and I'm not a huge fan of wattles either)

HYE had a cou clair/blanc?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shocked: WHAT!?!?!?! LOL!

no 

HYE had a chamioess (sp) goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :shocked: WHAT!?!?!?! LOL!


I really do HATE blue eyes, wattles are cute, but I would prefer them not to have them.

Yes (I have one right now)

HYE had a buckskin goat? That's my #1 favorite color


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! I LOVE all three of those!

Yep! My little Snappy!

HYE had a Swiss marked?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, our new buck (he's not here yet) is swiss marked

HYE had a gold goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well sorta... We registered her as red/gold.....

HYE had a solid black goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes I have one right now, and she's a crazy fool :laugh: 

HYE had a flashy black and white?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well I have a black with a little white.....

HYE had a big goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not yet, but I'm getting one in about a week (hopefully) 

HYE had a pig?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg! YES! I can't STAND them! the first one bit me all the time!and the otherones were in the summer and STUNK!

HYE had a cow?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!! :ROFL: 

No

HYE had a sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but my mom wants to raise some for meat.... 

HYE had a turkey? I did and her name was Buddy... she LOVED it when I would scratch her ears :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE had a goose?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!! and I will NEVER! When I was little two of them pined me and my grandfather in a corner so I was scared... and now I don't like geese....

HYE had a duck


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, but they got killed by Coyotes a few years ago 

HYE had chickens?


----------



## thegoatgirl

YES!!!!! They make me SOOOO mad-all the time!! :veryangry: :veryangry: 

HYE......Had a goat that would eat her food so fast she choked?? I have! :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes :roll: 

HYE had a doe dump the milk bucket all over you? I have :angry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:angry: yep! 

have you ever had a doe stick her feet in the milk pail? I think that is just as bad


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep :veryangry: 

HYE had miniature horses? We show them


----------



## DDFN

Yes. Love them!

HYE had big horses? I have American Saddlebreds and they listen better then mini's do!


----------



## Goat Song

Yes! A 17.3 HH Thoroughbred mare is the biggest I've had so far. 

HYE, ridden a camel?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, when I was very young

HYE branded a calf?


----------



## KW Farms

No. Been to a branding though.

Have you ever been to a livestock auction?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes

HYE had a zorse (horse X Zebra)?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but they are SO cute!!

HYE saved a horse from slaughter?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE sent a horse to slaughter?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!

HYE ate horse


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had deer meat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! YUM!

HYE had bear meat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had buffalo meat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had wild bore? The BEST!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but would like to try it 

HYE had quail meat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should! SOOOO good! 
No

HYE had a guinea hen?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE had goat meat? YUMMMMMM!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but would try it

HYE had rabbit meat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Goat meat is AWESOMMMEEEEE!!!!!! :drool: :drool: 
no
HYE shot a deer/elk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

HYE raised you own meat turkey?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no, I could NEVER kill a bird! I LOVE them  

HYE raised a pig and then eaten it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well when we got him he was gonna be a pet but he got nasty and was attacking little kids sooo

And yes! The BEST bacon ever!!!! We have no more so we ate store bought bacon for dinner and I was like this is nasty! I threw some of it out (then I cried cuz I love bacon so much and I was throwing it out!) 

HYE heard of Tim Hawkins


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh: Too funny!

No :scratch: 
HYE met a celebrity?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You will have to look him up on you tube!!!!! He is soooo funny!

Sorta.... Met a few singers 

HYE stayed up till 7 in the AM


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep 

HYE stayed up all night watching a doe in labor, then at 2 AM you go inside for 5 minuets and come out to a kid? I HAVE :angry: I'll never forgive her! I guess she wanted to meet her baby rather than have it taken away immediately


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol I have stayed up with them but they didn't kid on me

HYE dam raised you kids


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yea, but I never will again

HYE bottle raised your kids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We had two wethers we bought as bottle babies and one of our does wanted mothing to do with one of her kids so only 3

HYE givin your goat a shot


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes

HYE wormed your goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep

HYE drenched your goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes

HYE tube fed a kid?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

HYE had to'go in' during kidding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but I did pull on out

HYE had to a C-section on a doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

HYE had to put a doe downcuz of problem kidding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No thank goodness!

HYE had a stillborn kid?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

HYE had a deformed kid


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE had a kid born with fish teats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

HYE had kids born with 3 or more teats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE voted on American Idol?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

HYE wanted to kill you iPod. Cuz I do right now


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, I don't have an iPod :laugh: 

HYE wanted to throw your computer out the window because It's slow? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I dont have one either it's my my moms I am the only one in my family that doesn't have one

Yep!

HYE shown a horse


----------



## DavyHollow

No, but i've shown ON a horse lol

HYE been a bride?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Same thing!

Nope not yet! 

HYE Eaten squid


----------



## DavyHollow

Yeah, its was chewy. Kinda liked it.

HYE ridden a llama?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

HYE been spit on by one


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE shaved a llama?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No
HYE had an alpaca


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE sold a goat out of state?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

HYE shipped a goat out?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE had someone drive over 1200 miles to buy a goat from you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but we did just get an email from some one on MI.... 

HYE driven to another state for a goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep, many times 

HYE bought a goat from NC PromisedLand?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No would love to! But our Cream Puff's dam is a Promiedland doe!

HYE gotten a goat from Rosasharn


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but I have some Rosasharn lines in my herd 

HYE gotten a goat from Lost Valley?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but love them too!!! 

HYE gotten a goat from OMF


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes but we never ended up getting them, the doeling got really sick and died  

HYE gotten a goat from a TGS member?


----------



## DDFN

Yes. And it's that time of year again!

HYE worked with a kangaroo? I have :laugh:


----------



## DDFN

lol ignore the old timer here, guess I was reading the other page. Seems to have answered the wrong answer. . . That or the baby goat in my lap did!


----------



## KW Farms

Nope.

Have you ever been to Hawaii?


----------



## DDFN

No

HYE been to Puerto Rico? (I have love it, it's not as safe any more though)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

HYE been to Canada?


----------



## DDFN

No, been to the door but didn't go in! One thing I loved about Boston was how you could drive anywhere in a day (or at least it seemed that way being from East TN).

HYE met someone famous?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I have meet quite a few Christian singers!!

HYE been to alaska?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No

HYE been to the beach?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes... I hate the beach! 

HYE been fishing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes

HYE had a boyfriend? Sorry I could not of another Q


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHAHA!! no I haven't

HYE fallen in a pile of horse poop? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No :laugh:

HYE had a goat pee on you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think one has peed on my boot.... but I'm not sure....

HYE had a got poop on your head while you were sleeping with them?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes  I'm embarrassed to post that, but it's true 

HYE had a preggy doe stand on you while you were sitting with them? Man it HURTS!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! ya it has happend to me too! 

and yes it HURTS!!! LOL!

HYE been head butted


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, but just by little babies playing around
HYE had a goat knock you over?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

>_< yes....

HYE had a goat jump on your head? (or try)


----------



## KW Farms

Yes...baby goat. 

Have you ever had a buyer return or want to return a goat they bought from you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, but I did not take the kid back as I did not know what they exposed it to.

HYE had a kid born with extra teats?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh goodness yes! I have one now with 6 teats! 3/3. Darn! 

HYE walked a goat in a parade? :ROFL: We have for 2 years now! It's fun.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had unregistered goats


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Yes...I think we all have, right?
I sold all mine except for one, who I am going to register as NOA 0%...just so I have all registered. Then I could breed up later.

HYE had a goofy goat, one that does yoga stretches, gives you hugs, shakes your hand, wants to be rubbed between the hooves, bounces off the walls, or one that is just real wacky?


----------



## thegoatgirl

YES!!!!!

HYE had a goat that uses your fingers/elbows/toes as nipples?? I have!! :roll:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I HAD one like that.. she was a 4 yr old Boer doe and she liked my fingers more than most treats.
I had to make sure she goes gentle...don't want to see her "bite the carrot off". 

HYE had a goat step on your foot and then step on her kids foot?
I know that hurts with a 175 lb girl. Poor doeling...must have hurt really bad. Shes okay though.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a kidding cam?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

No, I wish I had one.
That way I could show it to family members who said they wanted to see it.
Its a good joke though because most who say they want to see it (like my mom) freak out.

HYE ever had more than 4 breeds of goats at one time?
I did but then sold out to just Alpines. Took trial and error to pick my breed ;-)


----------



## thegoatgirl

No. I like to stick with ONE breed, otherwise I'll end up with fifty goats!!!

HYE had a Arab horse?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Yeah I have learned that. I actually had 3 breed and one was crossed with a 4th breed. Sold them all and now I only have alpines as my ONE breed, except for my moms lamancha doe. I have all registered now.

I never owned any horse.

HYE done a forward flip into a handstand?  I have but cant hold it longer than 8 seconds.


----------



## KW Farms

Yes...when I was little. :laugh:

Have you ever been stepped on by a horse?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes!
HYE had a horse run over you?


----------



## peggy

No, but I had a horse bit me and kick me in the chest. Flipped me right off my feet!

Have you ever seen a dogsled race??


----------



## Breezy-Trail

No.

HYE had a tomato fight with ur siblings after all is harvested. I gotta say that is so much fun...until we start using green ones. Crap apple fights are also fun.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yes!! :ROFL: :ROFL: 

HYE caught a shark??


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE gone fishing?


----------



## DDFN

Yes

HYE gone goat sledding? (We made one pull the sled)


----------



## mmiller

No, but sounds like fun.

Have you ever sheared a sheep?


----------



## DDFN

Oh it is very fun!

Yes! (actually tried to do a few crutching this am but my clippers did not want to cut!!!!! New blades that we conditioned but I think the hubby put them a little too tight. . . I think they are already worn :sigh: ) Needless to say getting some hand shears from my dad today!

HYE milked a horse? (you know those really big funny looking goats!)


----------



## KW Farms

Yes...before foaling...looking at the color of the milk to see if the mare is close.

Have you ever won a showmanship class...any breed or species. :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE gotten a high point award?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever planted a garden?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had rabbits?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever flown in a plane?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE driven cross country?


----------



## DDFN

Yes

HYE Flown a plane? ( :laugh: I took a few lessons, loved it but expensive! :shocked: )


----------



## KW Farms

No. ^Very cool!

Have you ever gotten a goat as a gift?


----------



## DavyHollow

I wish.

Have you ever watched an entire tv series without stopping? (online or dvd)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE been on TV?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever been to Alaska?


----------



## thegoatgirl

No. :sigh: :sigh: 

HYE had a Sundgau??


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had 30 bucks?


----------



## thegoatgirl

NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked: PLEASE don't tell me YOU have!!! (Not that I don't like bucks, but that's JUST TO MUCH FOR ME!!!!!!!!)

HYE had a Cou Noir.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, I've never had 30 bucks! The most we have had was 3 
No
HYE had a cou blanc with a girth belt?


----------



## toth boer goats

No

Have you ever made a website yourself?


----------



## thegoatgirl

YEESS!!!!!!! TWO of them!! :greengrin: 

HYE GIVEN a goat away???


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, a pet quality doe
HYE sold a goat for over $500?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

HYE paid over $500 for a goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep, maybe a little too much over $500 
HYE bought a goat from Little Tots Estate?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

HYE been to your favorite goat breeder's farm?


----------



## thegoatgirl

No.  :sigh: 

HYE bought a buck for $600???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE paid $700 for a doe?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yep 
HYE had a ND doe milk a half gallon?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had a 'big' goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, not yet, but will hopefully get one soon 
HYE had a Boer?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a pygmy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, I did not really like them
HYE had a Kiko?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE played guitar?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE played the piano?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE sang on stage in front of people?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, I don't think anyone would want to attend/hear that 
HYE danced?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!
Well what do you mean? and does a bee dance count? or a failed attempt at the worm? LOL!

HYE had 20 goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Just any kind of dance  I know, I've never had any luck at that either 
yes
HYE had a wether?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep

HYE had a 17+ hand horse


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a horse that's 30 inches tall? We have two


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope never owned a horse...  but I do work with a mini.... not sure how tall she is.....

HYE Had an over hight goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a doe go to day 155?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a doe on day 140


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You mean a doe kid on day 140? If so, than yes 
HYE had to "go in" and reposition the kids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well my mom did.... but I am kidding out my doe this year so we shall see if I have to...

HYE had a doe kid when you weren't there


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes :veryangry: but it was only my minutes
HYE removed all the kids at birth?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*by


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE dam raised your kids


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yep, but will not ever do it again
HYE had over 10 does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had more then 10 horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE done AI?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but want to

HYE gotten an F on a test


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No thankfully!
HYE gotten an A+ on a math quiz?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE gotten a c-


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes in science 
HYE had a B- on a history test?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am sure! I just can't remember

Have you ever had the chicken pox


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had the flu?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had posin Ivy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had frost bite?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE used a milk machine


----------



## KW Farms

No.

Have you ever had a litter of puppies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a litter of kittens?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE hatched chicks/ducklings?


----------



## DavyHollow

yes   but in an incubator, not under a hen

HYE made Cajeta?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a pet buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a pet wether


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE had a doe that can't get pregnant?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had an unreg. doe


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, our first goat was unreg, but we sold her about a year ago
HYE had a unreg. buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had any other breed then ND's


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever gone to a show out of state?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE gone to a AGS or ADGA National show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no  But I want to SOOOOOO bad!

HYE won at a Nat. show


----------



## KW Farms

No.

Have you ever owned sheep?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE owned a Llama?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE owned an Alpaca


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE owned a dairy cow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE owned a mini cow?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE owned a Chihuahua?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE owned a husky


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but want one 
HYE had a lab?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a lab boxer mix....

HYE had a golden retriever


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a Aussie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a LGD


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE had a Ragdoll cat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE had a pet mouse?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes...when I was little.

HYE been to Disney Land?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep when i was like 4

HYE been camping


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

HYE been to a zoo?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE seen a Mt. Lion in th wild


----------



## KW Farms

No.

HYE seen a bear in the wild?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but My dad did.... it was right in front of my house......

HYE seen a wolf in the wild


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE seen a mountain lion in the wild?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE seen a orangoutang?(sp) LOL!


----------



## mmiller

In the wild no. In a zoo yes.

Have you ever seen a Bobcat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I have in a zoo

HYE been rock climbing


----------



## mmiller

No I like the ground!!

HYE been to Hawii??




On a side note we have to protect our goats from bobcats around here!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

No But I wish!!

HYE been to Canada?


----------



## mmiller

No closes I have been was 4 hrs away.


HYE Been bird watching?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No 

HYE been hunting


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE picked hay out of your bra?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: Where did you come up with that question?!?! and yes I have!

HYE gone to the store and realize you have hay all in your hair?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Haha! :ROFL: I don't know! I could not think of anything else! Besides, what goat girl hasn't! :laugh: 

Oh yes :roll: :laugh: 
HYE fallen asleep in the goat pen?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: True!

Yes I have... My mom saw me from the house and ran out cuz she thought I had passed out or something LOL!

HYE had 8 goats in a mini van along with 6 people on the way to a show? Not fun!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
No, but it doesn't sound like it's much fun!
HYE had a bale of hay fall on you? That does NOT feel good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ya it's not!

not quite on me but pretty close

HYE hat to carrie 2 50# bags of grain


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE given your goats extra pancakes for breakfast? I did this morning :greengrin: They loved it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but Snappy likes to steal my bagel! LOL!

HYE been mobbed for animal crackers? I did this AM


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes :laugh:
HYE fed your goats banana peels? Mine don't like them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE given your goats apples? Mine don't like them (unless it is Georgia stealing yours.... LOL! That is the only time she will eat them)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, they will not eat those either.
HYE gone out of your way to make them a special treat and they turn their nose up at it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ug YES! Hate that! The horses like them though! 

HYE got them stockings and a tree for Christmas and filled the stockings Christmas eve?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes!!!!!
HYE gotten your goats birthday presents?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad I'm not the only one!

and yes I have!

HYE dressed them up?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! I dressed Mabel up as a little dancer when she was a kid  I think I have a picture somewere!!
HYE disbudded a kid yourself?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me no my mom yes....

HYE Tattooed a kid your self?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE given a goat shot yourself?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I am too scared! LOL! I just hold them! But my mom is making me this year....

HYE Castrated by yourself


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE wormed a goat yourself?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes that I can do! lol!

HYE drenched a goat yourself?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had a doe not pass her afterbirth? Now that's a pain in the butt!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a kid jump out of their pen to get to mom at weaning time (the fence was 4ft high and she jumped it with ease!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no, our kids are bottle raised 
HYE put a fan in the goat house on hot days so they stay cool?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep

HYE had a kid not take a bottle.. that is what I'm going through right now and I'm going crazy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I thought you dam raised? 
No
HYE had a doe reject a kid?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We do but mom dosen't want him after being disbudded.... and now we can't get him to take a bottle! 

And to answer your question YES! LOL! we did last year too.... mom didn't want the runt ugg!

HYE had a doe kid with quints


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a set of quads?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes 

HYE had trip. bucks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had triplet does? It's awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YEP! it is awesome!

HYE had2 bucks and a doe


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had 2 does and a buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had all your goats give you does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but that would be AWESOME!!
HYE had buck/doe twins


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It would!

no never had twins.... two sets of trips. and a set of quads so far... still have a doe to kid soon so we sahll see

HYE had twin does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, our very first kidding 
HYE had triplet bucklings?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HEY had 2 does and 1 buck


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had quad does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but That would be AWESOME!!! 

HYE had quad bucks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No thank goodness!!!
HYE had 3 bucks and a doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE idk I am running out of things to ask!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! So am I!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I have asked things like 3X LOL!


----------



## KW Farms

:laugh:

Have you ever been to a horse race?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE been to a dog race?


----------



## DDFN

No

HYE had Santa Paws pictures taken of your pets? (goats, cats, dogs or any animals pets) 

We did when the puppy was little and she ruined Christmas for all the other pets! She pushed Santa's wig and glasses off.


----------



## KW Farms

No.

HYE owned a turkey?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes two of them

HYE owned a pig


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE owned a beef cow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE owned a dairy cow


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE watched a calf be born?


----------



## DDFN

Yes

HYE had to pull a calf (yes many times and not all good results)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE had to pull a goat kid?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

yes

HYE fallen off a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had a horse jump over you after they dump you?


----------



## DDFN

No
HYE Jumped a horse? (not jumped over but jumped jumps  ) :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE missed a kidding?


----------



## DDFN

yes
I was at work last year when one doe kidded. Needless to say the hubby called work worried and had no idea what to do, but he did a great job!

HYE been bucked off a horse (while riding double) and landed on your feet?!?! (I did once, told everyone I meant too, but it was luck!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN said:


> No
> HYE Jumped a horse? (not jumped over but jumped jumps  ) :laugh:


Haha! it has happened to! really it has! lol!


DDFN said:


> yes
> I was at work last year when one doe kidded. Needless to say the hubby called work worried and had no idea what to do, but he did a great job!
> 
> HYE been bucked off a horse (while riding double) and landed on your feet?!?! (I did once, told everyone I meant too, but it was luck!)


no but that is somethin I would say! lol! like when I slid off my horse cuz I was laughing so hard! LOL! I was just doing an emergency dismount 

HYE had a horse take off on you while on trail? and NOTHING will stop her! Not very fun! lol! esp. when you get wet branches in your face!


----------



## DDFN

lol Yes when I was younger (think I was like 13 or something) at a ranch for vacation. Snoopy was the horse I was riding and there was a loose horse in the woods on the ride. Well it shot off and Snoopy was like ok~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I was laughing and having a great time even though Snoopy had a mouth like a rock (poor horse) would not stop. We finally stopped when we ran under a tree and the branch got stuck on the saddle. The ranch hand guide was shocked that I was flat against the horses back with a branch on me and I was laughing. He had to do some work to get the branch off of us then I kissed the horse pulled it back to the trail and we finished the ride like two peas in a pod! I thought my mom was going to die!

HYE got to a horse show and found out your girth was too big!?!?! (two saddles two girths and two horses in back to back classes. . .)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no never really shown (just schooling shows) 

HYE had a bunch of horses at the gate to come in so you grab the pushy one, and the 26 yearold one pushes you out of the way and gets loose! Talk about embarrassing!


----------



## DDFN

lol No

HYE went to the gate to let the horses in the barn when it was storming (bad lighting flash flood type rains) and trying to stay in the barn when pushing gate you slide landing on butt while horses run around you to get in the barn? (had a muddy butt and a young filly was the only one to stop and look at me like hummm you having fun down there?)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! no!

HYE had a horse run you over?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, doesn't feel very good!
HYE had a horse step on your foot?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep then they don't get off! OUCH! 

HYE ridden a 17+ hh horse? I have and it is AWESOME!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a draft horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but a friend did!

HYE had a morgan?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a miniature?


----------



## DDFN

Yes, Love them!

HYE ridden in the horse trailer with an animal in need before?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had a C-Section?


----------



## DDFN

Me? No. :laugh: Not any of my animals either, but I did get to see one on a cow that had conjoined twins. It was 8 legged and two heads.

HYE driven a horse over jumps and jumped with them on foot?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever cut your own hair?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, that would NOT be a good idea :laugh:
HYE had baby goats try to give you a hair cut?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOL! Why not Riley? LOL! but I agree! I would NEVER cut my own hair!

and yes I have! they aren't the best LOL!

HYE been bit by a horse


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
yes
HYE sold a goat to a TGS member?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever met a TGS member in person?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but hope to in June 
HYE shipped a goat to another state?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope 

HYE had a goat shipped to you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yep, lots 
HYE had a really wild goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well what do you mean by that??? 

Lovey is wild when you lead her! LOL!

HYE ridden a bull? I have!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Scared, timid 
No! YIKES!
HYE done barrel racing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes, just for fun after my lesson

HYE done show jumping?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no, but my mom did 
HYE rode a bucking bull?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.... just a nice calm one! LOL!

HYE rode a bucking horse?


----------



## DDFN

Depends. . . Yes if you count riding around it's neck. When working at vet clinic, holding down a rodeo stallion for gelding, 3 vets, 4 ranch hands and 2 techs. I was the only one still holding it after it threw everyone else off. I went up with it over its withers, held its neck, had some very goo bucks and landed on my feet while still holding its neck. It was soo much fun!!!

HYE had a kangaroo?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE sold a goat for meat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE driven a horse/pony


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had a sled dog?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

umm well I had 2 huskeys but they weren't trained 

HYE been spit on by an alpca?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a llama (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE burnt you hand in a toaster


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had a car? I'm running out of things to ask again!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!
nope I'm 17 and carless! LOL!

HYE eaten rabbit


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No
HYE had over 5 dogs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not at one time but yes we have had like 8 or 9 dogs..... LOL!

HYE had over 8 cats?


----------



## DDFN

Yes. . . long story

HYE had over 14 horses?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had over 100 goats?


----------



## DDFN

No but I would like too!

HYE had 5 goats follow you in the house before? (got to love bottle babies not knowing when not to follow you!!! :shocked: :shades: )


----------



## KW Farms

Bottle babies...yes!

Have you ever been to jury duty? ...might have to go today. :sigh:


----------



## DDFN

No (sorry, have heard its no fun though)

HYE had a horse jump in the show ring when it was not even a jumping class? (PS no jumps even set up)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a doe reject a kid?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes 2X

HYE had CAE+ doe


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a CL + goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE left a buckling intact out of any of your does?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever wethered all your bucklings one kidding season?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had a doeling have a teat spur?


----------



## DDFN

No
HYE used a lead rope as a jump rope? :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes!
HYE sold all your kids born in a single kidding season?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes (this year)

HYE kept all your kids from a kidding season?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no, we've had four kidding seasons and only kept two kids 
HYE done AI?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no but I want to!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE bought a goat off Craigslist?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes we got a pair of wehters.... we wern't gonna get them we went with some one to look at them and ended up with 2! LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, some of our first came off of CL, but they have all been sold..
HYE had a doe you could not get pregnant?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but Snappy NEVER settles the first time!! Ug

HYE seen a mt. lion in the wild?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

No, but my dad has.

HYE been to the ADGA Show in Spindale, NC?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

HYE been to ADGA or AGS nationals?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had your hair be eaten by baby goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES! Mazie just malled my hair! LOL!

HYE been bit by a goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes, Rinky DInk LOVES to bite my fingers!
HYE had a moonspotted goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! So does Lovey! she bites what ever she can LOL!

yep! Brookie! and all of Snappy's other kids (maybe her doe kd this year!)

HYE had a wattled goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
no
HYE had a blue eyed goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE had a goat with 3 teats?


----------



## DDFN

No, 2 or 4 but not 3. I have 2 ewes that have 3.

HYE had lightning strike within feet of you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I was in the house.... it hit our goat or chicken fence... I told my mom we could have NH fried chicken LOL!! 

HYE been in a plane


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^LOL!
Yes, HATE it!
HYE been to Africa?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, but Ryan is going! LOL!

HYE been to Canada?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
no
HYE had braces?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!

HYE had a surgery?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE had chickenpox?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes.. when I was little...

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE broke a bone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had lice?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!!! LOL!
HYE had fleas?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO! nasty!

HYE seen a dog get 'fixed'?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE seen a horse get gelded?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE seen a goat get wethered? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! Yeah, did it this morning! lol!
HYE seen a chick hatch from an egg?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes

HYE had a baby turkey?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE had the flu?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE been so sick you could not get up?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! just what 2 weeks? ago...

HYE cried so much your eyes burned


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, when I lost my cat 
HYE laughed so hard you cried? I do that all the time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes I have! quite often! LOL!

HYE laughed so hard you peed your pants?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No 
You? I can't think of anymore Q's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! yes...  

umm.... HYE been peed on by a buck?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! It must have been really funny :laugh:
yes, in the show ring!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really dont remember! LOL!

That stinks! LOL!

No, not yet but I'm sure I will! LOL!

HYE been headbutted?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, by babies trying to play
HYE had a baby goat jump right on your head?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes! Mazie's favorite spot! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
Yes, Yoda LOVES to do that!
HYE had a cou?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no....

HYE had a donkey?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a LGD?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a mule?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a turkey?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, 2 of them... Buddy (who was a girl :roll: ) and LazyBonez (who was mean and was our dinner LOL!)

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
nope
HYE gone snowboarding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I would fail! LOL!

HYE gone skiing?


----------



## thegoatgirl

No.

HYE had a goat with horns.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL Skyla!
no
HYE had a goat with an eartag?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would! like as soon as I stood up I would be on my butt even faster! LOL!

no

HYE had a he/she goat! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!! Don't worry, I could not do any better! 
No
You??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

No

HYE eaten a worm?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!!! yuck!!!
You??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! NO! nasty!

HYE eaten a bug of any sort?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well a fly flew in my mouth once, but I'm pretty sure I spit it out..
HYE been to prison


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I have 'eaten' a few black flies! LOL

NO! LOL!

You? :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
NOO!!!
HYE watched the TV series called Intervention?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! just making sure! LOL!

no

HYE watched the Saddle Club? I used to LOVE that show when I was younger!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, I watched it when I was little 
HYE been a member of a gang? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! no

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No!
HYE stayed home by yourself for a week?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not a week, but a few days 
HYE Watched the TV show My 600lb Life?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I don't watch much TV and we only have NetFlix sooooo LOL!

HYE been to a rodeo?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE been to a live concert?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Who? 
No
HYE had a bee sting you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Taylor Swift!

yes not fun! 

You? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Actually, no  And I don't entend to get one anytime soon!
HYE stood in a pincher ant hole without knowing it? My mom did the other day when we were lunging the horses up hills!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WOW really!? Maybe I should send some bees your way next! :idea: 


No but that is kinda funny!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO! Keep them there!
Yea it was! SHe took her pants off in the middle of the pasture to try and get them out! LOL!
No
HYE sold a goat to a TGS member?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: Too funny!

No

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yea it was! She handed me all the horses and I turned them around and said "you boys don't want to see that" LOL!

Yes
HYE retained a wether?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: 



No

HYE had a horned goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a goat with scurs?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, bucks 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes Love Bug and Snappy..

HYE seen a whale? SO cool!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE fallen down in the mud?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes!

HYE had pigs trip you and you fall in the 'mud' in their pen? But you know it's not just mud! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!!!!
No, never had pigs, but that doesn't sound like fun at all!
HYE been rammed in the butt by a buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yah I think they knew what the trailer ment! LOL!

no but my friend got rammed in the back of her knee! She got a little close to the doe.. LOL!

you?


----------



## Frosty1

No, my ND/Pygmy did catch my leg with her horn though. Large bruise. UGH. 

HYE seen the Gulf of Mexico?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

in pictures  

HYE seen the grand canyon


----------



## Frog pond farm

Nope.

Have you ever gone bungee jumping? (I have not but it sounds cool )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE rode a roller coaster?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, it's AWESOME!!!!
HYE worn mascara? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes a little..... but don't really like to wear make up....

what about you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No mascara, but I have worn eye liner...
HYE walked around in your PJ's all day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

eye liner scares me! LOL! I get scared I'm gonna poke my eye! (it's really scary when my aunt does it!)

Yep! 

HYE had someone pie you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! I poked my eye a time or two 
no
HYE robbed a bank?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOL! NO! but I know you have  LOL! JK

HYE kissed a goat on the lips?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! Why would you think that 
Yep  
You?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Yup!  

HYE had a horrible parasite breakout in your herd? 

(I have one right now :hair: )


----------



## Frog pond farm

No.

Have you ever slept in the goat barn?


----------



## Frosty1

No lol

Have you ever put on makeup in the car, and totally messed it up right before you have something important to do?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> LOL!!! Why would you think that


LOL! :laugh: no reason :wink: LOL!



Frosty1 said:


> No lol
> 
> Have you ever put on makeup in the car, and totally messed it up right before you have something important to do?


No I don't wear any.

HYE had a doe with mastitis?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a goat bloat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had to pull a kid out?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not me but my mom helped our doe...

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, we did a lot of pulling this year..
HYE had a doe have a litter of all bucklings?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no not yet! LOL! but we had 4 bucks and 1 doe in a litter! Ug!

LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! UG!
HYE had a litter of all doelings?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep, it's awesome!
If you could only have one kind of animal, what would it be?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goats! I can do without chickens and rabbits, I love my dog but my GOATS!!!! LOL!

What about you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

My goats, but 2nd choice would be my chickens or horses 
HYE owned a buck in the past?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no...

HYE eaten wild turkey


----------



## Goat Lover 98

No (at least not that I know of)

HYE had a doe produce more than 2 gallons of milk in a day?


----------



## DDFN

No. I have one that is right at 2 gallons a day but not any over.

HYE hiked the AT? (the appalachian trail) (we did but not the whole thing)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE said a bad word


----------



## DDFN

Yes, if it counts jokingly call your horse "Whoa ---- It!" My dad got me into that with one of my mares years back that would never slow down. (he had seen that shirt that has the two horses next to the fence saying my name is ---- ---- -- Whats yours?)

HYE jumped bareback?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No! knowing me I would mostlikely fall off! LOL!

HYE done barrels Bareback?


----------



## DDFN

Not really, but I did over flowing a pony saddle before. My friends little boy needed his horse calmed down a bit before working him. Picture a grown woman about 125lbs at the time riding in a small child's saddle without the stirrups. 

HYE ridden without a bridle?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I had to do that in a barn show LOL! I was sharing a horse with a little girl! LOL!

no

HYE ridden a 17.2hh warmblood?! I did on mon! LOVED that boy!


----------



## DDFN

I had an older TWH that was blind and I had trained him to voice commands so I never needed a bridle with him it was optional. I loved that horse, he passed away in his late 20's.

Yes kinda, 17HH dutch warmblood. Loved that guy, too!

HYE ridden a horse in a Christmas parade that hadn't been ridden in over 8 years? (lol I did with a older dutch warmblood mare. It was to support a local rescue)


----------



## rosti

No but I plan to this year.


HYE won a giveaway of any sort?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! LOL! I never win those! LOL!

HYE had a LaMancha?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

yes

HYE had a Saanen?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE had an Oberhasli?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 
HYE had an Alpine


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but want one 
HYE had a sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had an alpaca?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE been to Wyoming?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but we may go to Thermopiles WY to visit friends at some point!

HYE been to KY?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, my mom lived there 
HYE been to Colorado


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! no but I want to SOOO bad!!

HYE been to NH


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOO you don't!!!!!!!
No, but I want to move there!
HYE ridden a camel?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I want you to too!

I might have when I was younger... not sure

HYE ridden an elephant?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No, it's too far to fall 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

IDK hehe!

HYE seen a 3D movie?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE stayed awake all night?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep!

HYE seen a meteor shower?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't think so, but lots of shooting stars 
HYE dyed your hair?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! with food coloring... LOL! it didn't work that good I don't recommend it! LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
No
HYE made a cake yourself? Sorry running out of ?'s again!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE gone apple picking?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had a moonspotted goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! We have 3 right now!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep 
HYE used a milking machine?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta.... LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, on some elses goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oops! Forgot a ? 
HYE had cancer of any sort?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

No, thank God! But I have lost several family members to it  

HYE had to transfer a dam raised kid onto a bottle?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE been to Italy?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

No, even though I'm half Italian (well, almost)

HYE been to Germany?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE been to Africa?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

no

HYE been to South America?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE been to Mexico?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

no

HYE taken your goats to the Nationals?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no, but are in July 
HYE been to an out of state show?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Congratulations!

No, I've never shown  Hopefully next year!

HYE had to euthanize a goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Thanks 
Hope you can go to a show next year! It's really fun!
No
HYE had a goat pass away?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Had a stillborn but that's it...

HYE eaten 10 tacos @ one time??


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I have!  Me and my friend went camping... we were board.... and we were having tacos for dinner.... we challenged each other... I won!!! (only by 1/2 a taco LOL!)

HYE killed a bird


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I bet you were full after that 
NO, I could never do that!
HYE sold a goat for slaughter?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um yeah to say the least! 

Me neither!

no! and I won't!

HYE ate sheep


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
no
HYE hatched chicks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, is was unexpected, but I kept them all 
HYE seen a horse be born?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cool!

No but I really want to!!!

HYE seen a pig be born?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's awesome! 
No
HYE seen a dog have puppies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE seen kittens born?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE seen a human be born?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta.... I saw the video of my little cousin being born

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I've seen it on TV, but never in person..
HYE watched a cow give birth?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE seen a goat give birth? LOL!


----------



## Frog pond farm

Not yet... 

Have you ever tryed to pick up a goat food bag then twisted and fallen over? (I did that once  not fun at all)


----------



## coltrule

nope. ( I bet that hurts through)

Ever bottle fed 3 goats at one time?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes not fun! I have a hard time with 2 right now... they are still learning what a bottle is...

you?


----------



## coltrule

you bet so haha. I know what you mean, i've 2 right now.. there just now latching on to it,and sucking

Ever ride a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! we have four! it takes two people to feed them all!

Yep! I ride once to twice a week

you?


----------



## coltrule

same! 2 horses, but family has draft horse and a pony. I ride 2-4 times usually a week.

Ever rode bareback?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cool! I don't own any but I take lessons every other week and I ride a once a week anyways.

yep!

HYE shown a horse?


----------



## coltrule

Yep, did speed with Dandy twice this year 

Have you ever slept on the cold hard ground?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes not a whole lot a fun! lol!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep
HYE broke a bone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope
HYE broke a finger nail?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I have..... lol!

HYE been to another country?


----------



## Frog pond farm

Does Pennsylvania to Georgia count?  

Have you ever flown an airplane?


----------



## coltrule

nope.

Have you ever been jumped on by a goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, every day 
HYE helped a doe during kidding?


----------



## rosti

Yep.


HYE gone on an all day trail ride?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Not all day, but I've been on some long ones.

Have you ever kept one of your wethers as a pet?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE kept a doeling as a pet?


----------



## coltrule

Yep. (she has some problems,so she can't be bred)

Have you ever bruised your foot by a goat that stepped on it? (just happend yesterday to me lol)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a doe with a teat spur?


----------



## coltrule

Nope.

Have you milked 4 does (like 4 does in milk)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no three is the the most.... next year I'll have five though!

you?


----------



## coltrule

nope,but I will this year , I had 3 last year. this year i'll have 6 goats  (talk about cramping hands)

Have you ever broke a bone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no

HY?


----------



## coltrule

I think... lol

Have you ever stayed up all night?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes!

have you?


----------



## coltrule

yep haha

Have you ever sang in front a of a lot of people?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes with other people so not like a solo or anything! I would never do that!!!

HYE been skiing?


----------



## coltrule

no. Have you ever been scuba diving?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE gone to the bathroom out in the barn?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I don't feel comfortable answering that! LOL! Honestly I don't know


you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lol!!!!
Yes 
HYE been to Hollywood, CA?


----------



## coltrule

Nope LOL

Have you ever shown your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep

HYE won a BOB?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! LP!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
HYE won a 1st place?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no lol!

HYE won a BIS


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but Vanessa was consided for it, but a big, beautiful Nubian got it instead. It was still exciting though, she was just a Jr. kid and was considered over all the standard yearlings 
HYE had a MCH?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome!!!  

no

HYE had a AR doe?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah it was 
No
HYE paid $750 for a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep, almost all of them 
HYE been given a "goat hug?"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

???


----------



## KW Farms

No.

HYE seen a bear in the wild?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to a zoo?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes I think I live in one 

HYE made goat milk soap?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but want to...

HYE made Goat cheese?


----------



## caprine crazy

No but my aunt makes it and it's really good!
HYE had goat's milk fudge


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it is so good!

no but I have been at my mom to help me make some! LOL!

HYE seen a whale in person?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to water world?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never heard of it... is it like Sea World in FL?

HYE been tubing?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah 
No
HYE been skiing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Then like! LOL!

no 

HYE seen a wolf


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE seen a polar bear?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like in a zoo or wild?

no

HYE fallen off a horse?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Either 
yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  lol!

HYE shared food w/ a goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes!
HYE shared a drink with a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yep!

HYE licked a cow? LOL! sorry blank mind!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No and I don't plan to!
HYE Stepped in a "cow pie"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! so you have never licked steak?! LOL!

yes

HYE been butted by a sheep?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! well than yes!
no
HYE been butted by a buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! thought so! hehe!

no but Merlin got my friend! LOL! she got too close to his doefriend! LOL!

HYE touched a deer


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Avalanche butted me once..He wanted to get "lovey dovey" and I told me I wanted interested and he butted me in the leg!

No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! too funny!

yes.

HYE seen a moose in person?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep!


HYE ridden an elephant?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Maybe when I was little...
You? Sorry can't think of anything to ask!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! it's fine!

Iam not sure....


HYE ridden a bull? I have!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO! Did it buck you off?!
HYE had a sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No it was a good bull and I was led around... I was little

no 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh  When I think of someone on the back of a bull I think of bull riding!
Nope
HYE had a unreg doe/buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be fun!

no just 2 wethers

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes, our very first goat..We sold her.
HYE retained a pet wether?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no... but if our boys don't sell.... we may have some pack goats! 

HYE retained a buck?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Well we kept Thang for a little while...
HYE retained multiple doeings a year?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*doelings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes Lovey and Brook

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, so far Yoda's the only doeling we've ever kept (except Moja, who we no longer have either)
HYE had a goat come back + for CAE?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No haven't tested yet... but our goats came from clean herds!

HYE had 5 bucks at one time?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope
HYE had 50 does at one time?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no, but would love to! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but in a few years we'll prolly have around that 
HYE had 5 dogs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

well not at one time! but we have had 9!

HYE had 8 cats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Nope, the most we've had have been 6.
HYE had a goose?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

we had 8 cause one had kittens....

NO and NEVER will!

HYE had ducks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
HYE had chickens?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes... yuck!

HYE had turkeys


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What?! I LOVE chickens! I hug and kiss them all the time!
nope
HYE had a hamster (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I like my chicken! not the rest!


yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Nope
HYE had a parrot?


----------



## meluvgoats

No

HYE had a snake


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but want one soooooo bad!!!!
HYE had a pet wether?


----------



## caprine crazy

Not a pet wether but a pet doe.
HYE owned a meat goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, but I think they're beautiful 
HYE owned a dairy goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! 

HYE owned a fiber goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE owned a parakeet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had a chinchilla (I have)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope
HYE cut a wether instead of banding?


----------



## meluvgoats

No 
Hye messed up dehorning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have never done it  my mom does it...

HYE made your goats foot bleed when trimming?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes a little.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes on snappy just a little....

HYE had a goat get mastitas


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE ordered anything from Hoeggers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not that I can think of.... LOL!

HYE ordered anything from Caprine Supply


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
HYE ordered from Jeffers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE ordered from Valley vet


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not sure...
HYE had a goat pass away?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well we had a stillborn but that is it....

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE drank raw goats milk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes and YUCK!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes, and it was GROSS!
HYE had a mix breed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no 

HYE had a pack goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no... but I will train the boys if they don't sell! 

HYE had a cart goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cool!
no
HYE had a kidding cam?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but i want one

HYE seen a horse give birth


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yep, our own mare gave birth 
HYE seen a cat have kittens?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really!? Way cool! What one?

Yep.. one of our cats, Kia, had 4 little kittens! Stich, Fluffy, Clarence and Kitty (or Misty)

HYE seen a dog give birth?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It was a standard horse  Her foal is now 10 and is still with us 
Aww how cute!
Nope
HYE seen a chick hatch from an egg?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is so neat! Lucky you! My friend had a Preg mini!

no

HYE seen a baby turkey?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

My mom wants to raise a mini foal more than anything!
Yes, at the feed store 
HYE seen a duckling?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should! That would be SO cool!

LOL!

yes we had some

HYE been to an island


----------



## ThreeHavens

No ;-;

HYE tried to earn a milk star?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but are going to start trying
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really hope to maybe try in the next year or too!

HYE been to canada


----------



## meluvgoats

No id like to
Hye milked a cow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but I want to SO bad! LOL!

HYE milked a horse


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No, don't think they'd like that much!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I agree!
no

HYE drank sheep milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No gross!!!!
HYE seen a rabbit give birth?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That is what I think! 

yep!

HYE had a ferret


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I bet that's cool! I've never seen a rabbit have babies 
No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nothing really happens... babies just pop out LOL!

yes we had 3...

HYE had a gerbil


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Can you tell when they're in labor?
No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really... my sister woke up to babies squeaking so we saw them and the other we sat and watched cause we found one baby in her cage...

yes

HYE had a fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I would imagine it would be hard!
no
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

what would??

yes

HYE had a Llama


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Telling when they're in labor 
No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! Yes..

no

HYE had a parakeet


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, I had three 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes we had 4? LOL!

HYE had a Parrot?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but have always wanted one!
HYE had a snake? I know what you're gonna say!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO! And I NEVER will!!!!

HYE had a spider


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hahah!!!
No
HYE had a lizard?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way!

HYE had a scorpion?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Nope
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No! And I will NEVER own ANYTHING of the sort!

HYE had a rabbit


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!
Yes
HYE had a goat hang itself on the fence?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No and I hope to keep it that way!

HYE had more then 30 rabbits at a time?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No, I think I had 10 at one time.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

10 is a lot!

Yes we had like 50 some od rabbits at one point...

HYE eaten rabbit?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wow!!!
nope
HYE had a goat with a big chunk taken out of it's ear?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! but that was only for a little while till some went to freezer camp

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes, a wether kid we used to have. Someone bite about an inch off the tip of his ear.
HYE hit a vein when tattooing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoa! 

Um.. I think my mom did last year....

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

he looked like he was half LaMancha, on one side!
Yep a little.
HYE had snow that came up to your chest?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

No

HYE had almost no snow in the winter


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yes, it was horrible! All that cold and no snow to make up for it >=(

HYE had a goat who liked water?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope.

Have you ever owned more than 1 breed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but want to get into LaManchas or Alpines 
You?


----------



## ThreeHavens

We'll have our first lamancha either this spring or next =D

HYE danced with your goat? :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats

Nope LOL might try some day
Hye chatted with a goat in goat talk


----------



## KW Farms

Probably. :doh:

Have you ever fed your goat a donut?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a donut but plenty of other things LOL!

HYE given your goat coffee? Snappy LOVES it! (She steals my mom's when she is petting someone else and not watching her! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
No
HYE given a horse beer? LOL! Our girl Glory loves it! She'll drink it right out of the bottle!  Crazy thing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! no

HYE seen a BIG bees hive?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

Ill let joy answer dat. I havent
Hye been stung by a wasp


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> yes
> You?


yes



meluvgoats said:


> Ill let joy answer dat. I havent
> Hye been stung by a wasp


Yes

HYE seen a moose


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
You?


----------



## milkmaid

No - that would be awesome!
Hye seen a chicken lay an egg?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh.. I saw a docunentry about mooses nd day look so scary they attack cars!!!
Hye seen baby rabbits


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep! like 50 of them!! (we breed rabbits  )


HYE been bit by a dog?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't think so..
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does my dog playing with me count?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno...Did she/he bite you?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Puppy nibbles, yes. Serious dog bite, no.

HYE been butted by a goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, our buck butted me once.
HYE had a kid that was born with extra teats?


----------



## meluvgoats

No, but a breeder showed me a goat with four
HYE had a kid be born as a stillborn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had a goat die


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had a doe with 3 orfices (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a deformed kid?


----------



## VincekFarm

No, but my friend had this doe have this kid, they called it a monster fetus. It had no head, extra legs and it had to be cut up inside of the doe to get it out. 

Have you ever had a doe with mastitis?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoa! 

Yes...

You?


----------



## VincekFarm

- Back to the last post about the fetus ; it was amazing though because there were two live kids behind it.


No, and I hope I never do. :laugh: 

(I'll let someone else do the HYE)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! that is amazing!

I hope you never do either! Not fun!

HYE been camping?


----------



## VincekFarm

Nope 


Have you ever gotten poison ivy?


----------



## caprine crazy

No
HYE gotten a mosquito bite?


----------



## ThreeHavens

The most I counted on myself at one time was 21.

Have you ever sun screened your goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WOW!
No
You?


----------



## jbreithaupt

Not my goats but I do my horse all the time, He is a paint with a white nose that burns!! 

Have you ever...Spent the whole day watching the clock at work just so you could go home and play with your goats???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE shipped a goat from another state?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

No.

HYE unloaded hay wagons?
Did 33 wagons so far this year(with maybe 35 to go).
At most it was 10 in a day(about 1500 bales). 
Lots of work.


----------



## meluvgoats

No thats lots!
Hye had a crazy goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE been to HollyWood, CA?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE been to NH


----------



## meluvgoats

No ive been to florida
Hye been to ireland


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE been to TN?


----------



## meluvgoats

No
Hye been to Europe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE been to VA


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to CO?


----------



## meluvgoats

No 
Hye been to GA


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but Peaches came from there 
HYE been to PA?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^LOL! I have Georgia in my backyard! Does that count?! LOL!

no 

HYE been to MA


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!! 
No
HYE been to Maine?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE been to VT


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but Mr. Pilot came from there 
HYE been to OK?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very cool!

no

HYE been to KY?


----------



## VincekFarm

Nope


HYE eaten a squirrel? :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ummm... almost..... LOL! my sister, uncle, and dad did!

HYE eaten farm fresh pork!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes :drool:
HYE had a cow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
no but I want one SO BAD!!!!

HYE had a pig


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
No
HYE had ducks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had a chinchilla


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a mouse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes 5 of them

HYE had a emu?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

aawwwww!! Mice are so adorable 
No but wanted one in the worst way when I was little 
HYE seen a chick hatch?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I kida want one! they are cute!
No... 

HYE had a peacock?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They are! When I went to get the girls grain for milking there was a baby sitting on the grain bin..It was flippin adorable!

No
HYE been bit by a snapping turtle?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww!

no

HYE had one in your yard? I have!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's what I said! My mom told me to go get the cat :shocked: She HATES mice!
No, but cool 
HYE been rammed by a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I would do the same thing! They get into our grain!

Does a bby count?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO! I'd never do that! All our grain is kept in tubs or the bin, they can't get into anything! It was too cute to die!

Yes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Our is in tubs now.... and we don't stock up on it any more LOL! but they poop in my grain dishes!

Then yes I have!

HYE been bit by a goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! Well that's rude of them to do  The ones in our barn poop in the chicken feeder which makes me kinda mad!

Yes!
HYE had a 45lb goat crawl on your lap?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I think so too! We also have a chipmunk! I can't stand him!!!

yes!

HYE had a full grown goat crawl on your lap!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 

LOL! yes! It some kinda hurts!
HYE had a goat pull your hair really hard?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
Yes!

HYE had a goat give you a hair cut?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes  
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes...

HYE had a doe with a leaky teat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ONe yes, but we don't have her anymore.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE eaten squid


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No! And I don't plan to! LOL!

HYE seen a Mtn. Lion in the wild?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
YOu?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No... 

HYE seen a bob cat in the wild


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

HYE seen a bear ITW?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE been in the ocean?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE driven across the country?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE moved to anothe state?


----------



## meluvgoats

No
HYE gone surfing


----------



## caprine crazy

no 
HYE been fishing?


----------



## meluvgoats

No
You...


----------



## Breezy-Trail

If I may asnwer that; Shucks, I have been fishing countless times.
I have been in canada on lake superior fishing in may. Lots of fun.

HYE watched Saving private ryan?
We are watching it again tonight.
Also The patriot, The gladiator, and Braveheart are also some of my favorites. ;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe I can't remember.... sound familiar....

HYE been hunting


----------



## rosti

Yep. But I didn't get anything. 


HYE had a goat's water brake on your lap? :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes! Icky!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No...

HYE had to pull kids?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes 
Hye went skiing


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE been rock climbing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes... in an indoor rock climbing place...

HYE played tag on horse back?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE been on a moped


----------



## KW Farms

No. 

Have you ever been to the west coast?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE been to the east cost?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
hye been to the midwest?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE shown a goat


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes just showed bea recently
Hye tripped over a goat( I have lol)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes LOL!

HYE shown a horse?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
hye shown a cow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE shown a pig


----------



## caprine crazy

no
hye shown a sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE shown a chicken


----------



## caprine crazy

nope and i don't plan to. lol
hye shown a rabbit?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! same here!

no

HYE dug for worms?


----------



## caprine crazy

yeah when i was little....
HYE been on the computer for 6 hrs straight?


----------



## meluvgoats

No

HYE gone cycling for more than 20km


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> yeah when i was little....
> HYE been on the computer for 6 hrs straight?


Yes....  LOL!



meluvgoats said:


> No
> 
> HYE gone cycling for more than 20km


IDK really.... LOL!

HYE seen a shark?


----------



## caprine crazy

does on tv count?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! sure why not!

HYE been to the zoo


----------



## caprine crazy

Then yes! 

yes

hye had a goat get its head stuck in the fence?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Oh yeah! Numerous times!

hye had a stillborn kid?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
hye had a goat die for no reason?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

HYE had to pull a kid?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What do you mean by pull? Like pull them out of the doe or take them away from her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like pull them out of a doe


----------



## RMADairyGoats

then yes 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not me... but my mom...

HYE been in a plane?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE been on a big boat in the ocean?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
hye ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes on the back of my dads

HYE seen a crocodile


----------



## meluvgoats

On TV!


----------



## caprine crazy

hye watched a dog get neutered?


----------



## meluvgoats

No and I dont plan to either!

HYE Had a goat die


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, we had a stillborn but thats it...

HYE had a goat with mastitis?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE been in a car accident?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes when I was little

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wow!
No
HYE been to the ER?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ummm.... I don't think soo.... but maybe! LOL! My brother has a few times! LOL!

HYE been to the hospital (not so much the ER)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Umm...I don't think I've been to the hospital since I was a baby! IDK.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
Um... I think I have....

HYE had a crush on two guys at the same time....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, just "the one" 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! 

yes i have....

HYE been on TGS 'all day'?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! And I think I know who 
Not all day, but most of it!
you>


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yah I bet you do!

just about yes..

HYE sang in front of people?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
NOOOOOOOOO!!!! And I NEVER will!
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The goats are better than me!
HYE Been attacked by a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! Daily! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yep!

HYE eaten a bug?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes... black flies fly in my mouth sometimes.... then I choke on them LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lol! Yep same  
HYE had the flu?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!

yes Ug nasty!

HYE liked a tire (LOL! Sorry!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno!!!! lol!
You? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe...  I was like 5..... LOL!

HYE scared yourself over something that wasn't there


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

Umm...Maybe..IDK! lol
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes... me and my friend scared ourselves over a bear that wasn't there... LOL! Needless to say... we didn't sleep in the tent that night as planned LOL!

HYE read a a whole book in an hour?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!

Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes


HYE run out of questions to ask?! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes many times!
You? (I'm running out right now!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yep!

HYE eaten goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, YUM!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no, but want to try it..

HYE been burnt


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's AWESOME!
yes

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want to try it as long as I don't know the goat! LOL!


yes

HYE stabbed yourself while trimming hooves


----------



## caprine crazy

no but my mom has LOL!
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes many times! LOL!

HYE clipped yourself while clipping goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE been cut by barb wire?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta... I'v gotten caught in it... never bled or anything...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh yes! When I was little I cut the whole top of my foot. I have a huge scar! And last year I cut my hand on our neighbors fence..I have a huge scar several inch long scar there too!

HYE had cancer?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Wow! Guess BW doesn't like you! LOL!

no

HYE had surgery?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! no guess not!
No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no

HYE had a fish stuck in your hair?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes... my brother plopped one on my head while I was stuck in a kyack! NOT cool! LOL! I told my friend about it.. and she went and said in in frount of you know who! :doh: LOL!

HYE been bit by a dog


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! How rude!
LOL! Oh how embarrassing!

no, if you don't count a playful puppy bite
HYE seen a rabid animal?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, but one got shot right up the road from me! That was scary!

HYE seen a moose up close


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wow!
at the zoo! lol!
HYE been to France?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE pet a reindeer


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE had snow come up to your head?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well maybe when I was a baby  LOL!

HYE seen a bear in your yard


----------



## caprine crazy

no 
hye seen a pig at your back door?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.... in my back yard.... LOL! but no not at the door 

HYE seen a goat in your basement?


----------



## meluvgoats

No... but I wont be suprised if one of them turn up there some day!

HYE Fell asleep using a baby goat kid as a pillow LOL!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, our neighbors let their pigs loose one day and the got up on our back deck and laid down! LOL silly pigs!

We don't have a basement so I don't think a goat would end up down there! If did I'm sure I'd find some cute kid that we would keep down there! lol

yep sure have!
hye used a halter on your goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
no
HYE had a goat hang itself?


----------



## caprine crazy

Not yet....The other day my doe got her collar hooked on her horn. She knew she had done it to because she wouldn't come to me to get it off of her! Good thing I keep her collar fairly loose!

hye surgically castrated a buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no..

HYE seen a purple people eater? LOL!!! Sorry!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Not that I know of!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! nope! I wonder if he eats purple people... or he is purple.... :chin:

HYE sold a goat to a TGS member?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA! You're asking the wrong person!

Yes
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

No

HYE met a TGS member


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Darn I thought you would know! LOL!

yes HYE bought a goat from a TGS member


----------



## meluvgoats

no

hye had a goat that had cl or cae


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

no thankfully!

hye seen wild moutain goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no 
HYE had a duck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had a hermit crab


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a pet rat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had a parakeet?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LUCKY!

Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes

HYE had a ferret


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes.. we had 3

HYE had a chinchilla?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Cool! They're cute 
No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yah! Then my mom traded them for a cat! The nerve of her LOL! jk!

yes

HYE had a gerbil


----------



## caprine crazy

no
hye owned a goat from Rosasharn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but I hope to at some point! I have a doe out of a Rosasharn buck though! and LOTS of Rosasharn blood!


----------



## caprine crazy

I love their NDs!

u forgot a q!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!

Oops! my mind is all over tonight!

Do you like Dragonfly ND's?


----------



## caprine crazy

That's ok I understand!

Yes! Very beautiful goats!

do you like fairlea's NDs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks!

They are! :drool:

I do but they aren't at the top of my list

And we are playing the wrong game! :doh: See what I mean!? ALL over! LOL!

HYE been sick for a week


----------



## caprine crazy

HAHA!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:
yes
hye had a UTI?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

not

HYE had a concussion? (sp)


----------



## caprine crazy

You are lucky they are not fun!

no

hye had a double ear infection?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Well same to you! Not fun! LOL!

not that I know of! 

HYE been out of the US


----------



## caprine crazy

Well those aren't fun either!

no 
hye been put of state?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes may times 

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Just read what I posted. I meant out not put LOL!

yes 

hye met any TGS people?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I knew what you meant 


yes

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Not yet but hopefully riley, you, and I could all meet up at the nationals!

hye owned a cross bred goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be beyond cool! We could have a girls week!

no

HYE seen a rated R movie


----------



## caprine crazy

Exactly! It would be so much fun!!!

Not in a movie theater. We've bought an R rated movie and watched it at home.

hye gave an injection to your goats before?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep, that's the plan!!
yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And hopefully it works out!!

yes!

HYE eaten squid


----------



## caprine crazy

no...

HYE eaten goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but would like to try it

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes and it is good!

HYE eaten lamb


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I LOVE goat meat :drool:
maybe..I dunno
HYE eaten rabbit?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE eaten dog (sorry!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!
NO!
HYE eaten cat? LO!L


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ewww! no way!

HYE eaten horse


----------



## meluvgoats

NO WAY!!!!

HYE eaten raw steak


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!!
HYE eaten duck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but my dad has..... and my friend's brothers

HYE eaten a worm


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No!

HYE seen a turkey fly


----------



## KW Farms

Yep...kinda...wild turkey.

Have you ever had a pet duck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE eaten wild turkey? SO good!! :drool:


----------



## KW Farms

No. 

Have you ever had a turtle?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

as a pet? no.. eaten? no LOL!


HYE had a pet fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had a pet snail


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE had an ant farm?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE hached praying mantis?


----------



## meluvgoats

ewwww.. NO WAY!

HYE had an orphan baby goat and treated it like a child.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's cool!

Sorta

You?


----------



## meluvgoats

No  

HYE Had a doe that had difficulties at birth?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE lost a doe to birthing complications?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no thankfully

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope
HYE had a c-section?


----------



## meluvgoats

Nope thankfully :wink: 

HYE lost a goat kid?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> Nope
> HYE had a c-section?


I have never had one! LOL! But no none of my goats have either! LOL!



meluvgoats said:


> Nope thankfully :wink:
> 
> HYE lost a goat kid?


no

HYE slept on the ground


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No I haven't either, and neither have my goaties! LOL!

Yes
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes

HYE made a wish and it came true?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE gone swimming in a pond?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE been swimming in the ocean


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a pool party?


----------



## caprine crazy

no but I've been to one hosted by my orthodontist! It's an annual party they put on it's fun! LOL
hye seen a 3D movie?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes, a good few!

HYE been to a 4D movie. I have in Florida in Universal Studios!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

No but that sounds like fun!

HYE seen a doe kid?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE seen an animal have surgery


----------



## meluvgoats

No

HYE seen a tree fall down


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had lightning strike in your back yard?


----------



## caprine crazy

"HYE seen an animal have surgery"
Yes several times. I usually take vitals while the Dr. does surgery.

no
HYE had water come into your house after a storm?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is gross! LOL! I can't do that 

yes..

HYE had a tree fall on your house


----------



## caprine crazy

I find fascinating but that's me.

no
HYE had something bust out a window?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I think it's cool too 
Yes...If you count golf ball sized hail.
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Golf ball sized hail counts and no it's not happened to me yet!

HYE had a goat escape from the pen before?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh yes, they all got out the other day and ate my moms trees!
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!
Yep! It used to happen quite often cause my doe figured out how to open the gate.We have it "jimmy rigged" now.
HYE had a buck sneek out and have an Oops breeding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no cause I don't have a buck.... so if that happend I wouldn't tell any one cause they would think I was nuts!! LOL!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

no I agree with you Skyla!

HYE had an unexpected kidding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope... 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE missed a kidding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

no

HYE swallowed a fly by mistake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes YUCK!
HYE been bit by a snake?


----------



## meluvgoats

None in Ireland, so... (guess what?) NOPE!

HYE got stung by a bee?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Lucky!

no

HYE beenbit by a lady bug?


----------



## meluvgoats

no, didnt think you could.

HYE been chased by a bull


----------



## caprine crazy

No but I have been chased by a buck!

HYE been stepped on by a horse?


----------



## meluvgoats

YES! And its not pleasant!

HYE Read the book Skulduggery pleasant


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

meluvgoats said:


> no, didnt think you could


Yes! They hurt! Stupid ladybugs!



meluvgoats said:


> YES! And its not pleasant!
> 
> HYE Read the book Skulduggery pleasant


no

HYE red the book The Shunning


----------



## caprine crazy

no
hye read to kill a mocking bird?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE read Christ Miller series?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE read The Hunger Games?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but heard they are good.... we'll see what my friend says when she reads them...

HYE read the whole ADGA handbook?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

My mom LOVES them!
Not all of it, but most of it.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I told you about the boy who has a crush on one of the girls in it! LOL!
same... I have read alot... LOL!

HYE been snipe hunting?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE been to a turkey shoot?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I told you about the boy who has a crush on one of the girls in it! LOL!


LOL!!!!! :ROFL: Yep I remember!

No
HYE been fox hunting?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no

HYE pet a snake


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but want one!
You? I know what you're going to say :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck!

And NO WAY!!! LOL! I would NEVER touch one!

HYE been to Chick-Fil-A? (SP)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!! They're cute  
Not that I know of....Maybe.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah sure... :roll:
No... we were going to go yesterday... but didn'  Maybe next monday....

HYE been on TV?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! They are! 
That stinks  Hope you can go on Monday!
No and don't want to!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way!

LOL! me too! :laugh: 

Not that I know of... LOL!

HYE been in a news paper?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Totally!

LOL!
Umm...IDK!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I think I might have.... not 100% though...

HYE watched a rated R movie?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
You? Sorry I can't think of any Q!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE kidded out a doe yourself


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE had no room in your freezer cause it's filled with milk!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well it wasn't really planned! My mom went to the store and Mabel decided to get serious :laugh: 
Yes!
HYE had a doe labor for over 24 hours?


----------



## meluvgoats

No thankfully!

HYE had a stillborn kid


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Riley! My sister said she wished my mom went to the store so she could watch me deliver them.... IDK why! LOL!

yes 

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

No :shrug: 
HYE Gotten chased by a crazy goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE been butted by a goat?


----------



## caprine crazy

YES!!! Several times! 
HYE gotten bit by a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Yep! Love Bug thinks I tase good or something LOL!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep! A baby goat was sucking on my finger and then bit it.

HYE gone to a goat seminar?


----------



## meluvgoats

no

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE been to a goat clinic


----------



## caprine crazy

No, I really want to go to a showmanship clinic!

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but the same!!

HYE made christmas presents for your goats?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!
Yeah

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
HYE made special treats for your goats?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE had a case of CAE?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!
Do you raise your babies on CAE prevention?


----------



## meluvgoats

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE had a case of CL?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes 
HYE had a case of Johnes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww.. I'm sorry Kayla :hug:

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

So sorry 
No
HYE tattooed a goat?


----------



## meluvgoats

:sigh: So Sorry :hug: 
No 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hold them LOL!

HYE gave a goat a shot?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
HYE disbudded a kid?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO WAY! I let my mom do that and will for as long as possible! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No but will try next year on the wethers LOL!
HYE given a goat antitoxin?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! nice!

no
you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
HYE been to a National Show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.. But I hope to next year

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That would be sooooo awesome!
Yes
HYE gotten 1st place?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It would!

Yep

HYE gotten last?


----------



## caprine crazy

Thank you guys! She's only had 1 abscess so far and hopefully she doesn't get more. If she does I pray it's external not internal.

No but of course I've never showed either.
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope she doesn't get any more!
no

HYE been to another state?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too!

Yes
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Sure have!
Hye showed in your county fair?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE showed at State Fair?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE been out of the US?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE been to Montana?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE been to NH?


----------



## caprine crazy

No
Hye been to Indiana?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE been to FL?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes

HYE been to CA?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYe been tO Wy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE been to Canada?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE been to KY?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to GA?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE been to washington DC?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to WI?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
Hye been to MI?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to CO?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
Hye been to OH?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to NM?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
Hye been to IL?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to PA?


----------



## nursehelg

No
HYE sang "Happy Birthday" to a newborn baby as they took their first breath?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a song stuck in your head! :GAAH:


----------



## rosti

Yes!! Just sing it as loud as you can till you forget it. It works every time.


HYE had to perform on stage?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'll have to try it! My sister gets SO mad when I sing a song ALL day! LOL!

no

You?


----------



## rosti

Yes! Before I was homeschooled. I'll never do it again if possible.

HYE had a goat bloat?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE had a break a leg?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No 
HYE had a goat hyper-extended a knee?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE had a goat with a torn muscle?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE had a goat get mastitis (sp)?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes.... it's not fun... 

HYE had goat choke on it's cud (sorry stupid Q!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes! Cracker does it all the time!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yes, Puffy does it sometimes 

HYE cut too much off a hoof?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

only once... on Snappy... but it wasn't bad!

HYE stabbed yourrself?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes :roll:
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes

HYE been stepped on by a gaot?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
HYE been knocked over by a goat?


----------



## VincekFarm

More times than I'm proud of... especially by my nigerians. :laugh: 


HYE bee licked by a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

yes

HYE shared food with a goat?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes
HYE been pulled by a goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE had a goat eat a hole in your shirt?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE had a goat untie your tennis shoes?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! 
HYE been out in the goat pen in flip flops and had someone step on your feet? Ouchie!


----------



## caprine crazy

YES! That hurts!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES it does!
HYE slept out in the goat barn at night?


----------



## meluvgoats

No, but I think it would be fun! part from getting eaten alive!

HYE had a goat fall asleep on your lap?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

LOL! Mazie peed on my leg on night at the fair :doh:

HYE had a goat give you kisses?


----------



## meluvgoats

yes but not on the lips  

HYE got butted by a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snappy gives me a kiss before I let her off the stand! 

no.. Well by a baby buck so yes....


you?


----------



## meluvgoats

YES! OWWW! Bella butted me and I ended up with with a black eye!

HYE Got your hair pulled by a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ouch!

yes plenty :roll:

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

I know!
yeh plenty too!

hye had a goat jump on you like a dog?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... ALL the time! LOL!

HYE had a yearling jump in your lap cause she was jealous of her little sister :laugh: Brookie did that this year :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! Yes. We used to have a doe when we were younger and she was nearly always havin triplets :greengrin: 
HYE had a goat that could do a wall kick? Bella can, its so cool!


----------



## caprine crazy

That's awesome! I wish my goat could do that!

HYE had a goat that knew how to get out of its pen?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep Snappy knows how to open the latch :roll: So we had moved it up and now she can't!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

yep we put tarp straps at the bottom and top of the gate and hooked to the fence. Miracle can't get out now!

HYE had a goat chase you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

yes! The babies ALWAYS chase me! LOL!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

yeh LOL! When I have the food bucket they go mental!

HYE had a goat addicted to food?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

What goat isn't!?

HYE been chased by a dog?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes

HYE been bit by a dog?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes, a vicious little Jack Russell!

You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Jack Russells can be mean!

not yet :wink:

HYE been scratched by a cat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE been licked in the eye by a cat?


----------



## meluvgoats

No and I dont plan to!

HYE had a big dog jump up at ya and knock ya over?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no

HYE been peed on by a dog?


----------



## meluvgoats

No LOL!

HYE been pooped on by a goat? :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep! And it went right into my shoe!

HYE been to an outdoor concert?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh, they're really loud!

You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah

HYE been in an airplane?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh

HYE seen batman


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE been on a boat?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh

HYE been to OK


----------



## caprine crazy

no

HYE been to the Caribbean?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
U?


----------



## caprine crazy

No

HYE had a goat bloat before?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE had a goat break a leg?


----------



## caprine crazy

Not yet

U?


----------



## meluvgoats

No

HYE Seen a rocket take off?


----------



## caprine crazy

No

HYE been to the US?


----------



## KW Farms

Yep. Never left... :laugh:

Have you ever won a showmanship class?


----------



## meluvgoats

YEP!!!!! The best fun ever!!! :greengrin: 

HYE had a finished champion?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever paid over $1000 for a goat?


----------



## meluvgoats

No

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

HYE paid more then $8 for a bale of hay?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
You?


----------



## thegoatgirl

YES!! LOL!

HYE had a completely black goat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! That is crazy! We won't pay more then $5 or $6!!

well she has a few small white spots... LOL!

you?


----------



## thegoatgirl

No... :sigh: I desperately want one though...


----------



## KW Farms

Yes. 

Have you ever brought a goat in the house?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, but only the babies. Never the adults.
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep!  LOL!

HYE braided a goats beard?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Well kinda, but I was just playing around with it, I didn't have a band :laugh:
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

My sister did
HYE painted their hooves?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
Nope
HYE had a goat sleep with you in bed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No... My mom won't let me  LOL!

HYE slept in your goats 'bed' with them LOL!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! Yes I have! 
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Actually yes! My bed ended up being peed on though!

HYE been kicked by a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

sorta

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

yeah

HYE been stepped on by a goat?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yep all the time :roll: 

You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Same

HYE ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! ALL the time!!

yes

you?


----------



## thegoatgirl

No.

HYE had a sheep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a pet wether?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, but they were a butt pain!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

same

HYE had a pet doe


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

nope

HYE had a pet hen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope... well I guess we do cause some don't lay eggs for us..

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

nope all laying hybrids round here :thumb: 

HYE been to clearwater beach (went to it in FL, coolest beach ever!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but sounds fun!
HYE eaten goat meat?


----------



## meluvgoats

nope

HYE seen a bird eat a fish


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I have...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE been bit by a snake?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but my mom almost was.
HYE had a snake right by your barn?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! My dad has been.

I'm sure... but I can't think of it off the top of my head..

you? (sorry!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wow!

LOL! Yep.
HYE seen a crocodile?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it was only a little garden snake... we have very few rattlers here... and none others that I can think of right now that are poisonous...


at a zoo! LOL!

HYE ridden a camel


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ours was like an 8 foot long bull snake....My mom chopped it's head off 

LOL!
No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! My mom said when she was little there was a BIG snake that was staring her down while she was swinging... she started screaming so my grandfather came out and cut it in half LOL! 

Yes 

HYE cooked dinner for your family?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes :roll: 

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

yep!

HYE kidded out a doe on your own?


----------



## meluvgoats

No but I had to pull a calf once :wink: 

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cool!

No but my mom said I can do one myself this year!

HYE seen an alien LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! Nope!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! In a movie! LOL!

HYE seen a spaceship take off?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
On a TV show...
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

on TV

HYE had a pack goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE missed a kidding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE kidded a doe out outside?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE taken a goat in the house?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! Lovey, Brook, Snappy, and GA all came in during a hurricane! LOL!
YOu?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yep, only babies though
HYE eaten whale meat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No!
HYE eaten samen?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:

no

HYE eaten deer meat :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes and it's SO good!!!

HYE eaten buffalo meat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I bet!
Nope
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! SO good too!! LOL!

HYE eaten elk?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE has wild boar?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't think so..
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!!! that is SSSOOOOOO GOOD!!! :drool: even better then homegrown pork! LOL!

HYE swam with dolphins


----------



## meluvgoats

No but I'd like to

HYE been to universal studios in FL?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I walked by it... but never in. LOL! I was like 5-6 when I went to FL

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope
HYE shot an animal?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE killed a bug?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep plenty LOL!

HYE milked a big goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no  I want to SOOOOOOOOOOOO bad though!

HYE touch a starfish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's lovey with those large teats!
Ummm...Maybe

HYE gotten an animal from the shelter?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! I bet!

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE saved an animals life?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not that I can think of...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE bought a goat from a TGS member?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cool!

Yep!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

No but I'd like to :wink: 

HYE seen a bull chase someone?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

In a rodeo! LOL!
HYE lived in the city?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

nope! and NEVER will! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Same!
HYE had a wildy moonspotted goat?


----------



## meluvgoats

No LOL! That'd be cool

HYE had a goat with 2 differnt color eyes?


----------



## caprine crazy

I had an aussie with two differevt colored eyes!
No but now that you say that I want one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be SO cool!

You forgot a Q Kayla


----------



## caprine crazy

Oops! Umm...let me think....HYE had a goat in your house before?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep!
HYE bottle fed a baby goat from birth?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE dam raised kids?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes a few years ago
HYE pasteurized milk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE made goat cheese?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes SO good!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

No but I plan to make some!

HYE bottle fed a lamb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's good!

No

HYE bottle fed a goat?


----------



## meluvgoats

No

HYE bottle fed a foal


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE bottle fed a cow?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes.

Have you ever been to a circus?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE been to a hockey game?


----------



## caprine crazy

No.
HYE been to an NFL game?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no
HYE been to a baseball game


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE been to a basketball game?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE been to a soccer game?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE watched the Super Bowl?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes part of it.

HYE watched a volleyball game?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no...

HYE watched the olympics?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes

HYE been to a concert?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I think.
HYE watched a live kidding cam?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep! (But I missed one today  )

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That stinks!
Yep. I watched Mazie be born 

HYE butchered an animal?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! The livestream isn't loading on my PC 

Me too!!!!! And a bunch of Ashley's other goats!

Not me, but my parents do our rabbits

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's a bummer!

LOL!
Nope
HYE gone fishing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep! almost every summer

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep 
HYE had a goat hang itself?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no and hope it never happens!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No, Maggie got hung up on the fence a long time ago but it was at head level and she was totally fine.
HYE walked 4 miles?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's a good thing!

I think I have... or maybe it was three... LOL!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

yeh I think so :chin: 
HYE seen a gorilla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes

HYE seen a lion


----------



## meluvgoats

yes

HYE seen a white crocodile


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think so...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

On TV!
HYE broken a bone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

No!

you?


----------



## rosti

Yes I fell off a slider at school in second grade and broke my arm.

HYE had a goat bloat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ouch!

Yes
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Hey, I fell off the monkey bars in 3rd grade and moved the growth plate in my ankle out of place. So I feel your pain! LOL!

not yet....
HYE had a goat break a bone?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ouchie! Bet that hurt! My mom broke her wrist when she tried to take a picture of a horse (long story) LOL!

No
HYE had a kid get cocci?


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL! I bet that was painful though...

I'm beginning to think the reason for a death of a kid was cocci, IDK for sure.
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

Nope.

And ouch :shocked: 
I broke my ankle twice before, that was painful :roll: 

HYE had an operation


----------



## caprine crazy

yes

you?


----------



## rosti

No. 


HYE fainted?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes when Bella pucked me on the head and I ended up with a black eye  

You?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE got detention?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
U?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes  My phone went off in class. I found out the person who called me had the wrong number. I got a Friday which is 3 hrs. after school... :sigh: 

HYE been tardy to a class?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That stinks big time!

Well I homeschool so I don't really have a set time to get to class..
You?


----------



## rosti

Same here.

HYE got the breath knocked out of you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> Ouchie! Bet that hurt! My mom broke her wrist when she tried to take a picture of a horse (long story) LOL!
> 
> No
> HYE had a kid get cocci?


Wow! How does that happen!?! LOL!



Lost Prairie said:


> That stinks big time!
> 
> Well I homeschool so I don't really have a set time to get to class..
> You?


You can't really get detention either... LOL! Unless you get grounded LOL!



rosti said:


> Same here.
> 
> HYE got the breath knocked out of you?


Oy! Yes! Many times!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm...She was backing up trying to get the perfect angle and tripped over something and broke her wrist :roll:

Yes!
HYE freshened a homebred doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Sounds like something I would do! hehe!

Not yet..

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Then she fainted in the dirt!

Yes
HYE sent a goat off for butcher?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh wow! It musta hurt!

No

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep I bet it did!

I think so...I'm pretty sure that someone bought a wether from us and ate him...Not sure though, it was a long time ago!

HYE had a sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm interesting..

No

You?


----------



## caprine crazy

You guys make homeschool sound fun!! You can't get detention, you can't be late to class, that's like anyone's dream come true!

no
HYE been to the AGS National Show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I think it's pretty fun! :laugh: 

No but I was hoping to this year.... when it was going to be in NJ.... 

HYE been to a big horse show


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Well as fun as school can be! :laugh:
Yes
You?


----------



## rosti

caprine crazy said:


> You guys make homeschool sound fun!! You can't get detention, you can't be late to class, that's like anyone's dream come true!


After being warned 2 times, we get spanked once per minute we are late unless we have a very good reason. Our school starts at 9:30 so there really isn't any reason why we should be late.

No.
HYE been to a dog show?


----------



## caprine crazy

Lucky! See, another reason why homeschooling is fun! I could actually sleep in some! Just hope my mother wouldn't spank me if I was late!! I'm postive she would though.

No
HYE been to a cattle show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! I have to be up at 7:30 sometimes 8 on school days 

Hmm... well at the fair... I have watched some.. LOL!

HYE been to another state?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
HYE been to another country?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I went to Canada! 

HYE lived in another state?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Cool!
Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope.. LOL! just plain old NH

HYE driven from coast to coast?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Nope
HYE flown over seas?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

HYE sang on stage


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No way, no how!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

Yes but with a bunch of other people too!

HYE stayed up till 7am?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I don't do that kinda thing!

Yes
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't either! I was a lot younger! NEVER would I do that now!

yep! then I went to bed and woke up at 8 LOL!

HYE seen a rino?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hahaha!!!!

LOL! Wow!
In the zoo!
HYE been to sea world?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Haha! I was stayed up late the next night too! LOL! I had my friends with me...

nope...

HYE paid $1000 for a goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Sounds like fun!

Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Until the next day! LOL! VERY tired! And I won't say what we did as to being that tired! LOL! It's quite scary! lol!

no.

HYE had more then 8 cats at once?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I bet!
No
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!
well we had 8


HYE eaten 10 tacos??


----------



## caprine crazy

No, but I'm sure that I could!

HYE eaten a whole pizza by yourself?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I did and didn't feel to good after and will never do it again! LOL!

yes.... Same as above! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I bet that made you really sick!

No, but I probably could!
HYE eaten raw cookie dough?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I didn't move for a long time LOL! Me and my friend were racing while we were camping a few years ago...

LOL!!

Yep SO good!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! No I bet not :ROFL:
LOL!
Yes and I LOVE it!
HYE made a cake yourself?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes

HYE eaten a whole cake?


----------



## meluvgoats

I love cookie and cake dough :slapfloor: I have the whole mixture gone before you even put it in the oven.

No

U?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I would, but my mom would yell at me :roll:
Nope
HYE been to the movies?


----------



## caprine crazy

Who hasn't?! LOL!

HYE watched an R-rated movie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

yes

U?


----------



## caprine crazy

I think so...IDK LOL!
HYE been in a fight with a friend?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

Oh yes! LOL!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep! Been there done that! Several times!
HYE rode a horse bareback?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
U?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE kissed a guy before? (not your father)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

No
HYE kissed a goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! Oh and I have kissed a boy before if you count a buck LOL!
HYE hugged a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! I'v kissed a boy!! my brother 

yep!!

HYE kissed a goat on the lips?


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL! 

No, I usually kiss Miracle's forehead.

HYE kissed a dog?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe

yep

HYE kissed a horse


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
HYE kissed a chicken?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No... LOL!

HYE kissed a rabbit


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! what?! I kiss them like a 1000 times a day! And they kiss me back!

Yes
HYE kissed a dog?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! They kiss you back!?!?! That's just weird!! LOL! 

Yes

HYE kissed a snake


----------



## caprine crazy

GROSS! NO WAY!

HYE had to assist in a kidding before?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree!!

My mom did...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Skyla, well they will peck my teeth, kinda like kissing LOL!
Yes
HYE lost a baby?


----------



## rosti

What kind? Human no. Goat yes.

HYE eaten bear?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's gross Riley! LOL!!

No

HYE eaten Moose?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!!!!
No

Hye eaten turtle


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eww! No!

HYE eaten squirrel?


----------



## meluvgoats

If I was in the Hunger Games and Katniss Everdeen was my best friend I might have :wink: 

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

no but my sister did 

HYE seen a horse give birth?


----------



## meluvgoats

Nope

HYE seen a cow give birth


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

hye seen a goat give birth?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh

HYE had a doe that needed a C section


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no and hope we don't any time in the near future!

you/


----------



## meluvgoats

Same!

HYE seen a hen lay an egg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! It's cool!

you?


----------



## Tayet

I like saying to people we give eggs to "If it was any fresher, it would be indecent!".

HYE had a kitten claw its way up your pants, only to have them (the pants) fall down?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! sorta LOL!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
HYE had a goat chew on your jeans?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE had a baby goat poop on you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep!

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep LOL!!

HYE shown a goat?


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, i've done practice showing, but I've never showed in a class in front of a judge.

HYE had a goat have quads?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes... one was still born though 

HYE milked a goat?


----------



## Tayet

^
Yes, had to hold her against a wall though...

HYE dyed your goats fur?


----------



## meluvgoats

No but that would be funny :ROFL: 

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

HYE been out in a really bad storm?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes

HYE been in a tornado?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no... but there was one near me before (and one near us when we were camping once)

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

No and I hope I never am!

HYE been to an outdoor concert?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes, in France and I couldnt understand a word of it LOL!!!

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOL!!

Yes

HYE been to a big horse show


----------



## meluvgoats

Yep

HYE seen a golden eagle


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE seen a bald eagle


----------



## meluvgoats

yes

You? (cant think of a Q)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It's ok I'm running out of them too!

yes

HYE seen a bobcat?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!
No

HYE seen a fox


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE seen a Mt. Lion?


----------



## meluvgoats

Nope none here in Eireann (Ireland)

HYE seen a deer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

HYE seen a moose?


----------



## caprine crazy

no

HYE a Puma?


----------



## RandomGoats

Nope

HYE seen a Panda?


----------



## ThreeHavens

No )=

HYE seen a coyote?


----------



## RandomGoats

Lots!

HYE seen a flamingo?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

In a zoo LOL
HYE seen a grizzly bear?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Yep, in the zoo too 

HYE seen a manatee?


----------

